# Spooky horse tales for halloween



## Cobbytype (24 October 2015)

I thought it would be interesting to share some spooky equestrian tales, what with Halloween just around the corner.

So, first of all, I'm not a looney I don't read tea leaves, I don't see auras or get messages from beyond, but there have been just a few things that have happened during my life which have no logical explanation. I'm over 50 btw, so the odd things have been interspersed by many years of ordinary stuff.

I live in a tiny village, which is for the most part sleepy and peaceful. Twenty odd years ago I had 2 Jack Russells. They were young, fit and energetic. I always gave them a long walk during my extended lunch break and then a short walk last thing at night. If I was walking alone with the dogs, I'd only walk to the edge of the village and back, as once the street lights ran out, the lanes were very dark.

As usual, I took the JR's out for their evening walk on their leads. I walked down my road and took a right turn onto a road that, at that time, only had 3 houses, a village hall and a large old rambling hall which stood back about 300m from the road. I was always quite alert when walking, as on one occasion I came across some 'lampers' who fixed me and the dogs in their spotlight and for a moment I thought they were going to shoot. Instead they just dazzled us for a time and drove past with a couple of dodgy looking men sat in the back of the truck with their guns pointing out. I kept my head down and carried on walking and they carried on by. I digress...

So, I'd walked past the 3 houses and past the entrance to the hall, which is where the last village lamp post is. It was time to turn back, but I went slightly further than usual. The dogs were busy as usual, strutting out in front, enjoying their evening stroll. I had to keep my wits about me, as one of my JR's was very aggressive to other animals, so I was always on the look out for anything she might get hold of - she wasn't fussy, cats, hares, other dogs were all good game for a fight. Suddenly I noticed a large-ish white shape in the road ahead of us. It looked like a large sheep and it was looking at us. It wasn't far away, maybe about 10 metres or so. I immediately turned the dogs around - it was 11.30 at night and the last thing I wanted was the inevitable yapping, aggression and excitement that would no doubt wake the sleeping village.

I headed back home, thankful that I'd spotted the sheep before the dogs had. I thought that it was really odd seeing a sheep, as at that time there weren't any in the village; most of the land is arable around here. I had a think about calling someone to notify them of the stray sheep, but didn't know any of the farmers in neighbouring villages and it was late, so I left it at that. By the next day it was all but forgotten.

For the next few weeks all was fine and I did my usual evening walks without anything eventful happening. As I live in the middle of the village, I used to vary my routes, but each one was no more than a few hundred metres, as the village is small and I didn't like venturing out into the dark lanes. Then one night, the exact same thing happened. I walked the dogs just that little bit further than usual and the white shape was in the same spot again. It was stood still and I know it was looking towards us, so once again I turned the dogs around and hot footed it home. 'How strange' I thought; to see the same thing in the same place. I did wonder why a sheep would just stand there staring and I did think it odd that a sheep would stray so far as it's more than a mile to the next village. But soon it was forgotten.

My sister called around one evening and she stayed quite late. At that time she had a spaniel and we decided to take a walk together. I had to be careful as my aggressive JR would only just about tolerate my sister's dog and given half a chance she'd pounce and bite the unsuspecting spaniel. So, we're walking together, chatting. We walked past the hall and onwards into darkness. I spotted the white shape ahead, which was stood in the same spot as before and said to my sister 'Can you see what I can see?' A nervous voice replied 'Yes'. We did no more and turned around and hot footed it home. I told my sister that I'd seen 'it' before, but had initially thought it was a stray sheep.

A couple of days later my sister came to tell me something. She'd mentioned what we'd seen to a chap who had lived in the village all his life. She'd expected him to laugh and tease her when she told him of the white shape in the road, but he didn't. Apparently, as legend has it, what we saw was a white pony. There's a wood about another 300m up the road, which has an old ice house in it and the ponies would pull the ice from the wood to the hall. The pony looked small (apparently) because the road has been build up since the days when it would only have been a dirt track.

I have to drive along the road at night sometimes and I often hold my breath when I pass the ice house wood, just in case the white shape appears, but I've not seen it since those sightings all those years ago. But I did stop walking up there at night after my sister told me we'd seen a ghost!


----------



## cobgoblin (24 October 2015)

Great story! 
Haven't you had the urge to further investigate?


----------



## Dancing_Diva (24 October 2015)

Ditto, I think I'd have to go investigate. In the day light of course and with company lol!


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 October 2015)

Take a camera next time!


----------



## Cobbytype (24 October 2015)

Well there's not much to see in broad daylight, as it's just a regular country lane. Apart from a few hedgerows, the land is very flat and open here and the ice house wood is nothing more than a sparse copse really. It's not a spooky sort of enclosed area. My paddock is only about 150m from where I saw 'it', but we didn't own the land back then. On a few occasions I had to bring my horse in after dark, but never saw anything (not that I cared to look tbh!). The road is more built up now, with quite a few more houses and the hall is a busy wedding venue, so the village is busier these days. 

I've not heard anyone mention seeing anything up there lately, but a woman in the village had a fright in the summer, when she says she saw a woman riding a horse in the grounds to the hall. She made a grab for her dog to put him on the lead and when she turned back the woman had vanished. She said that the woman was holding a leather glove in her hand and was dressed in a very traditional way. It was afterwards that she realised there was no sound of a horse approaching.


----------



## Regandal (24 October 2015)

Our feed room is next door to a small block of 3 stables.  There is a sliding door that connects them.  Once or twice I've  heard horses munching hay and shuffling around, slid the door open to talk to the horses and found nothing there.....   We have very old stables.


----------



## MDB (24 October 2015)

Ooh, loving both these stories! *puts kettle on and gets ready to settle down and hopefully read a few more ghost stories*


----------



## Polos Mum (24 October 2015)

Working in south Africa, old mare that had reached the end of her days

The owners took her to the other end of the reserve (25,000 hectares) - by trailer around the outside, to an area we couldn't get to in a day on horse back PTS and left her body for the lions 

Next morning turned the horses out (as had been done every day for 10+ years) on the reserve, went to get in in the evening (they would always come back to the yard for dinner) couldn't find them. then got a radio message to say they were down near her body !!! 

To get there they must have started trotting in that specific direction as soon as we turned them out and pretty much not stopped 
HOW did they know where she was - can't have been smell as she went by road outside the reserve, can't have been an accident as for the 10+ years before and the many years since they have never done anything like that

I'm an accountant - not a bunny hugger but I can't explain it at all and it is good evidence to me that we will never fully understand our 4 legged friends as we don't even understand all the senses they have !!


----------



## Pie's mum (24 October 2015)

On my first yard there were 2 black cob type mares who shared Pie's field. One Autumn one of them came in very sick, was taken to the vet college (atypical myopathy???) and sadly never came home. The following summer the horses were put out in the summer fields one morning I went to bring Pie in. Did my usual quick headcount to make sure everyone was there, saw the remaining black cob off to my left. Looked over at the horses to the right. Another black cob... Did a double take over to my left where the original one had been only to see empty field!!

Also on my current yard I am often around when all the other horses are out in the fields. So who is it I sometimes hear snorting and munching in one of the nearby stables?!


----------



## Evie91 (24 October 2015)

Recently moved to a new yard which apparently has a resident who mainly seems to appear in our feed room! I've never seen him but told he is/was an old groom who got kicked in the thigh by a horse, broke his leg and became depressed as once recovered he couldn't manage the level of work he had enjoyed previously. Apparently he spent most of his time at the yard but became side lined as he was no longer as useful as he once was. One person claims to have seen him several times, sitting in the feed room, with his head in his hands or sitting with a lurched under his arm.
My friend (who is very no nonsense) says that a couple of times when she has been at the yard on her own she has heard the clip clop of heavy horses hooves ( but we have gravel so should be more of a crunch). When she went to investigate there was nothing there!


----------



## wench (24 October 2015)

Might help with the ghost pony story... I read a book a couple of years ago that the author believed that one "type" of haunting, or recreation of an actual event is where physical conditions are the same in the "recreation" event as to the real one. Ie let's say ice pony was out at 11pm at night when it died. On the occasions you've seen it the weather, time, and the energy from the ponys soul are all in sync with each other and you get a reinactment.

Another reason that they gave for hauntings is that a person or animals soul can be so used to doing something, it just carries on doing it into death. My old dog used to make loads of noise at 6am every Sunday as he wanted his car ride, which he used to love. He died. He still carried on making his noises for weeks after.

Another terrifying thought is that things Like Black Shuck do exist. There is one local to us. Fortunatly not a omen of death, my dad has seen it. And I therefore believe also that black shuck is true. 

My county is supposed to have things called shagfoals, which are basically demon horses.


----------



## Regandal (24 October 2015)

As I said, our stables/yard is ancient.  One day my oldest son was helping me to clean out my hay barn (mouldy hay to be taken to the dump area).  He was about 16, so thought it was fun to drive the mini tractor and trailer.  The dumping ground is a fair bit away from the stables.  For some unknown reason, I decided to tell him a ghost story.  He loves them, is my only defence.
 'Now, don't get scared if you hear horses galloping when you're down there.  It will be the Headless Huntsman.  Years ago, the hunt were out. The huntsman horse put it's foot into a hole and threw his rider, who was killed instantly (and decapitated in the process. Gore is good when you're 16)  Horse broke it's neck and was killed too. Ever since, once or twice a year, you can hear the huntsman galloping on his horse, still following the hounds.......'  
 He stared at me. 'So that's what I heard?'   Spooked him and myself!  That'll teach me.


----------



## Regandal (24 October 2015)

Wench, can I ask - what is the the Black Shuck?


----------



## Spilletta (24 October 2015)

Great stories, hope to see more. I love these types of threads - there have been some really good tales told on here in the past so maybe people will be up for re-telling them on this thread (plus new ones, of course!) 

Sadly, I have nothing to add of much note. I have had the thing where I heard the distinctive sound of a horse in the stables one summer evening as it was getting dark and I was coming back from checking my horse in her field. Then remembered there were no horses in. My last task was to go down the corridor of the stables to switch off the feed room light - never run so fast to get a job done and get away from the yard! I didn't examine any of the stables!


----------



## Cobbytype (24 October 2015)

I'm trying to upload a photo of the road, but the system keeps telling me that the photo has exceeded the album quota, despite the fact that I've only got a few pics in there. Anyone know how I can solve the issue? I tried doing a new album, but that doesn't seem to work either.


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 October 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			I'm trying to upload a photo of the road, but the system keeps telling me that the photo has exceeded the album quota, despite the fact that I've only got a few pics in there. Anyone know how I can solve the issue? I tried doing a new album, but that doesn't seem to work either.
		
Click to expand...

Try uploading it to photobucket, then put a link on here


----------



## Cobbytype (25 October 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Try uploading it to photobucket, then put a link on here
		
Click to expand...

Thank you
















So here is the road. Sorry the pics are big but I don't know how to edit the size. 

In the top photo the national speed limit signs are only a few metres in front of the place I saw the 'white thing'. They weren't there all those years ago, neither was the '30' on the road and the hedgerows weren't as prolific back then. You can see the ice house wood to the top right of the photo. It looks quite big in the photo, but in reality it's a small wooded area.

The bottom photo shows the same road with the entrance to the hall being the white fence. 

Oh dear, the bottom photo brings back some very sad memories. I've downloaded the pic from the net (it's not my photo), but I can see my footprints on the grass verge to the right. I had to walk my horse down the verge each day to the paddock and would throw salt and grit across the road to get him safely to the paddock, which is opposite the entrance to the hall. So here I am recounting a ghostly horse story and my lovely late horse's hoof prints are in the snow (I lost him last year). I dreaded that walk to the paddock each day whilst it was so slippery and you can see where we had to go onto the road to get past the yellow sign, which was very frightening when there was traffic around.


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 October 2015)

Where in the UK is this?
As there are lots of Fenton Roads!


----------



## Cobbytype (25 October 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			Where in the UK is this?
As there are lots of Fenton Roads!
		
Click to expand...

Lincolnshire.


----------



## wench (25 October 2015)

Black shuck is a devil dog. There are many different types but the one in Suffolk and Norfolk shows itself to you when someone is about to die


----------



## LHIS (25 October 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			Lincolnshire.
		
Click to expand...

Thought so. I always can recognise my home county (and sadly in it anymore).


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 October 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			Lincolnshire.
		
Click to expand...

Shame you are not nearer to me, as I would happily walk up and down the area where the white thing was seen at night with a camera!
Oz


----------



## katymay (25 October 2015)

No ghosts but I've had a couple of premonitions, I was just dropping off to sleep one night when I saw an image of my eldest son lying on concrete with blood coming from his head, brushed it off as a freaky thought and woke the next day as usual, dropped him off at juniors and took youngest son to infants, mobile rang and it was the school saying son had tipped his walking frame backwards and cut his head, ambulance on its way,  he ended up needing his head glued, freaked me right out.
Second time I was driving to work in the dark as I start at 6.30 in the morning, roads are usually quiet, I had a flashback of a crunching sound like a car crash? Freaked out but continued on my way, a mile or so down the road just as another car passed me I saw a flash of brown and then crunch a big bang and my bonnet flew up, managed to pull over and thought I had killed a cyclist, turns out I had hit a massive deer, I was so lucky that the bonnet flew up to protect me otherwise it would have been right through the windscreen, totally wrote off other half car  haven't had any since thank goodness


----------



## Patchworkpony (25 October 2015)

What no more stories - I was just getting hooked!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (25 October 2015)

A couple of years ago I had my lovely mare pts, aged 32. I had owned her from a two year old. About a week later as I arrived at the field I saw her as clear as day, stood in her favourite place, dozing in the sun. It was just a quick view but she looked happy. I didn't find it spooky, I was just pleased to see her.

The building I work in is haunted......


----------



## Spilletta (25 October 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			The building I work in is haunted......
		
Click to expand...

Tell us more, tell us more!


----------



## Nessa4 (26 October 2015)

A couple of years ago the new OH of one of the liveries on our yard was looking at the other horses on our yard, peered into one loosebox and asked why there were two in there.  On being told there wasn't two he said there was, a coloured cob (Ollie, who was in there) and a little bay mare, with a white stripe and two white feet (Truffle - previous incumbant of box, who had been pts three months earlier due to old age and lami)  Freaked us all out a bit as there was no way he could have known.


----------



## CowCob (26 October 2015)

At the old RS I used to work at we had a ghost who was dubbed Gilbert, he'd knock over/move/hide the sweeping brush, mess around with buckets, feed sacks, brushes, all that lot. One of the little girls (who knew nothing of Gilbert) got locked in a old feed shed when she was playing hide and seek, when we asked her if she saw who done it she said about a old man with a brown tarten gillet, long dark brown wellies, cream coloured trousers with a pipe and cap had done it and he'd poked his tounge out at her, she wasn't scared at all she said he seemed quite friendly actually. After checking all the old buildings and everywhere we saw no sign of anyone suiting that discription nor did anyone see a man like that come into the yard. One of the instructors described seeing the same man (almost a year later, never met the girl or heard anything of Gilly) wandering the barn, smiling fondly at the horses like it was his much loved and cherished home. The instructor went to speak to him but Gilly turned a corner and left before he could get any words out.

That same yard had a team of two ghost Shires as well, I'd came into the yard and walked through the second barn from the main one to get to the house to go have a cuppa with the live in staff before starting up and saw them. In my half asleep state I just thought we'd had two new arrivals over the week I'd been gone. Big handsome horses they were, one a dark bay the other black both with identicle socks and blazes. The only thing that struck me as odd when I was patting them was the fact they were in very old fashioned cart gear. But I dismissed it thinking it was the owners choice of fashion for them (very well made and kept gear it was) and they were up ready to take the horses on a early morning jont. I got in the house talking about the stunning new editions and asking there names to be told there was no Shires and no one was up because the main gate was still locked (only staff had the keys and because all of the other staff were live-in I was the one to open it which I'd totally forgotten in my half-asleep daze). 
Never saw the horses after that (everyone heard them lots tho- hay munching, general moving, nickering, neighing) we just refered to them as Gilbert's horses as it was likely they were his once appon a time when the yard was a farm.


----------



## westerngirl (26 October 2015)

we always felt that our horses saw mine that was pts when they spooked from the corner he used to stand in, and my sister who hasn't any cats at the moment catches glimpses of the last 2 cats she had in their favourite sleeping places


----------



## Patchworkpony (26 October 2015)

CowCob said:



			At the old RS I used to work at we had a ghost who was dubbed Gilbert, he'd knock over/move/hide the sweeping brush, mess around with buckets, feed sacks, brushes, all that lot. One of the little girls (who knew nothing of Gilbert) got locked in a old feed shed when she was playing hide and seek, when we asked her if she saw who done it she said about a old man with a brown tarten gillet, long dark brown wellies, cream coloured trousers with a pipe and cap had done it and he'd poked his tounge out at her, she wasn't scared at all she said he seemed quite friendly actually. After checking all the old buildings and everywhere we saw no sign of anyone suiting that discription nor did anyone see a man like that come into the yard. One of the instructors described seeing the same man (almost a year later, never met the girl or heard anything of Gilly) wandering the barn, smiling fondly at the horses like it was his much loved and cherished home. The instructor went to speak to him but Gilly turned a corner and left before he could get any words out.

That same yard had a team of two ghost Shires as well, I'd came into the yard and walked through the second barn from the main one to get to the house to go have a cuppa with the live in staff before starting up and saw them. In my half asleep state I just thought we'd had two new arrivals over the week I'd been gone. Big handsome horses they were, one a dark bay the other black both with identicle socks and blazes. The only thing that struck me as odd when I was patting them was the fact they were in very old fashioned cart gear. But I dismissed it thinking it was the owners choice of fashion for them (very well made and kept gear it was) and they were up ready to take the horses on a early morning jont. I got in the house talking about the stunning new editions and asking there names to be told there was no Shires and no one was up because the main gate was still locked (only staff had the keys and because all of the other staff were live-in I was the one to open it which I'd totally forgotten in my half-asleep daze). 
Never saw the horses after that (everyone heard them lots tho- hay munching, general moving, nickering, neighing) we just refered to them as Gilbert's horses as it was likely they were his once appon a time when the yard was a farm.
		
Click to expand...

 What a wonderful story - thanks for sharing.


----------



## Optimissteeq (26 October 2015)

When I was a teenager I used to help out at a local(ish) riding school in return for free rides. The riding school was essentially the house, which was a converted church and some fields, one of which was fenced off to make an arena. The yard owner had 2 dogs, a Yorkshire Terrier and a Great Dane (odd mix I know)The yard was located high up on the Staffordshire Moolands so it often got foggy in the cooler months. 
One such foggy Saturday, the yard owner announced that they were going into town to get some provisions and would be about an hour or so. This meant leaving myself and another teenager girl behind to catch in five of the ponies, bring them into the paddock nearest to the house and tie them up to hitching posts to groom them ready for lessons later that day. Ponies were duly caught, and tied up with access to haynets, the fog had gotten a lot thicker, so much so that i couldn't see the other girl who was only a few feet away. As we walked away from the ponies to get the grooming kits, they started to neigh and fidget about,  but I couldn't see what was upsetting them. 'Maybe it's a ghost' said the other girl 'I've heard churches are haunted' and with that she ran into the house leaving me outside . Not being the bravest of souls, I followed with the intention of hiding behind the Great Dane in the lounge, but she hadn't beaten me to it.
Safely ensconced in the living room (me brandishing the Yorkshire Terrier), we could hear  movement outside of the house/church in the form of someone crunching on the gravel outside the window. Ponies were still being agitated outside but I wasn't going to go and look. Being teenage girls, we had, at this point, convinced ourselves that there was an evil spirit lurking outside in the fog. Things then got a little more hairy when we heard the big wooden front door of the church open and then footsteps approaching via the hallway and coming towards the living room where we were hiding behind the dogs. The dogs were now growling and all four of us were looking at the living room door when the footsteps stopped. The door stayed close and we heard no other noise other than the growling of the dogs. After a few minutes I was urged to go and open the door, so I tried to take the Great Dane with me, but he wouldn't budge, so instead I held the Yorkie out in front of me and open the lounge door...to find nothing there.
We were actually so scared, that we stayed in the lounge until the yard owner returned and found us cowering on the sofa. The yard owner did suspect the house was haunted as there had been some unexplained 'happenings' since they had moved in, but nothing sinister so she was happy to share her house with the 'spirit'. She was rather bemused to find us behaving like a couple of scaredy cats and pulled our legs relentlessly for several week afterwards.
I am not sure if I actually believe in ghosts, but I can't explain what happened that day.


----------



## criso (26 October 2015)

I grew up in Devon.  When I was at college doing my A levels my pony was put on loan on the edge of Dartmoor and I still used to go and ride her when I had time.  I didn't know the area so I used to just set off exploring the bridlepaths and moors for hours at a time.

One day I rode along a bridlepath I found which came out on a road forming a cross roads with the path and the road.  There was what I though was a bank on the crossing with some dead flowers on top.  My pony refused to go past and was very panicked and upset.

She wasn't spooky at all  but a very level headed type and had done a lot of cross country and this looked a bit like a bank you might find on a cross country course so this was totally out of character.  

Eventually I had to get off and managed to lead her past with her staying as far away as she could though nearly climbing up a wall.  Once past I got back on and carried on my ride and she calmed down as soon as we were past.

Years later I was flicking through a coffee table type book at someones house which had legends and ghost stories in and I came across a picture of that bank.  It was in fact Jay's Grave, which is supposed to be the grave of a young girl who got pregnant and killed herself and is supposed to be haunted.

Ps looking at it once I knew what it was it does look gravelike but when I saw it not knowing I didn't think grave just bank -I had been doing a lot of cross country.


----------



## Spilletta (26 October 2015)

Ohhh, Criso, I just looked up Jay's Grave on the internet and found a picture of it (on Wikipedia). I should be working at the moment, but this is much more interesting!


----------



## criso (26 October 2015)

Looking at it I do wonder why I didn't think grave at the time but then dartmoor is full of old monuments and stones and funny little banks that it never occurred to me.


----------



## Spilletta (26 October 2015)

criso said:



			Looking at it I do wonder why I didn't think grave at the time but then dartmoor is full of old monuments and stones and funny little banks that it never occurred to me.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, I don't think many people would expect to find a grave outside of more typical places like churchyards. 

Dartmoor sounds a fantastic place to go off adventuring on horseback. Wish I could pack up and go. Also, if I was in the area that the OP wrote about, I would definitely have to go and investigate where the ice pony came from (in broad daylight with a brave friend, obviously!)


----------



## fatpiggy (26 October 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			I thought it would be interesting to share some spooky equestrian tales, what with Halloween just around the corner.

So, first of all, I'm not a looney I don't read tea leaves, I don't see auras or get messages from beyond, but there have been just a few things that have happened during my life which have no logical explanation. I'm over 50 btw, so the odd things have been interspersed by many years of ordinary stuff.

I live in a tiny village, which is for the most part sleepy and peaceful. Twenty odd years ago I had 2 Jack Russells. They were young, fit and energetic. I always gave them a long walk during my extended lunch break and then a short walk last thing at night. If I was walking alone with the dogs, I'd only walk to the edge of the village and back, as once the street lights ran out, the lanes were very dark.

As usual, I took the JR's out for their evening walk on their leads. I walked down my road and took a right turn onto a road that, at that time, only had 3 houses, a village hall and a large old rambling hall which stood back about 300m from the road. I was always quite alert when walking, as on one occasion I came across some 'lampers' who fixed me and the dogs in their spotlight and for a moment I thought they were going to shoot. Instead they just dazzled us for a time and drove past with a couple of dodgy looking men sat in the back of the truck with their guns pointing out. I kept my head down and carried on walking and they carried on by. I digress...

So, I'd walked past the 3 houses and past the entrance to the hall, which is where the last village lamp post is. It was time to turn back, but I went slightly further than usual. The dogs were busy as usual, strutting out in front, enjoying their evening stroll. I had to keep my wits about me, as one of my JR's was very aggressive to other animals, so I was always on the look out for anything she might get hold of - she wasn't fussy, cats, hares, other dogs were all good game for a fight. Suddenly I noticed a large-ish white shape in the road ahead of us. It looked like a large sheep and it was looking at us. It wasn't far away, maybe about 10 metres or so. I immediately turned the dogs around - it was 11.30 at night and the last thing I wanted was the inevitable yapping, aggression and excitement that would no doubt wake the sleeping village.

I headed back home, thankful that I'd spotted the sheep before the dogs had. I thought that it was really odd seeing a sheep, as at that time there weren't any in the village; most of the land is arable around here. I had a think about calling someone to notify them of the stray sheep, but didn't know any of the farmers in neighbouring villages and it was late, so I left it at that. By the next day it was all but forgotten.

For the next few weeks all was fine and I did my usual evening walks without anything eventful happening. As I live in the middle of the village, I used to vary my routes, but each one was no more than a few hundred metres, as the village is small and I didn't like venturing out into the dark lanes. Then one night, the exact same thing happened. I walked the dogs just that little bit further than usual and the white shape was in the same spot again. It was stood still and I know it was looking towards us, so once again I turned the dogs around and hot footed it home. 'How strange' I thought; to see the same thing in the same place. I did wonder why a sheep would just stand there staring and I did think it odd that a sheep would stray so far as it's more than a mile to the next village. But soon it was forgotten.

My sister called around one evening and she stayed quite late. At that time she had a spaniel and we decided to take a walk together. I had to be careful as my aggressive JR would only just about tolerate my sister's dog and given half a chance she'd pounce and bite the unsuspecting spaniel. So, we're walking together, chatting. We walked past the hall and onwards into darkness. I spotted the white shape ahead, which was stood in the same spot as before and said to my sister 'Can you see what I can see?' A nervous voice replied 'Yes'. We did no more and turned around and hot footed it home. I told my sister that I'd seen 'it' before, but had initially thought it was a stray sheep.

A couple of days later my sister came to tell me something. She'd mentioned what we'd seen to a chap who had lived in the village all his life. She'd expected him to laugh and tease her when she told him of the white shape in the road, but he didn't. Apparently, as legend has it, what we saw was a white pony. There's a wood about another 300m up the road, which has an old ice house in it and the ponies would pull the ice from the wood to the hall. The pony looked small (apparently) because the road has been build up since the days when it would only have been a dirt track.

I have to drive along the road at night sometimes and I often hold my breath when I pass the ice house wood, just in case the white shape appears, but I've not seen it since those sightings all those years ago. But I did stop walking up there at night after my sister told me we'd seen a ghost!
		
Click to expand...


Interesting story. The pony might have looked small simply because in life, it was.  There is a big archaeological dig going on quite near me, excavating a huge mill that burned down at the end of the 1800s.  One day I was passing and stopped to talk to the diggers and asked what the cobbled bit they had just exposed was, and was told it was stables (stalls) for horses of the mill-owners posh friends who were visiting.  Straight away, I said, horses no, ponies yes.  They were way too small to have got a good sized horse in and out, and the stable-hand past between horse and the divider to tie-up, give a nosebag to or whatever.  At best I would say 14.2hh.  But we just assume that they rode big hunter types. I'm willing to bet that many were a bit too well-fed, arthritic or whatever and a chunky pony was more than suitable for their needs.  Cheaper to keep too!  Very likely a ride and drive cob type so it could take the family to church on Sundays.  Interestingly a good few months later one of the diggers told me that his horse-owning daughter had said exactly the same thing.


----------



## fatpiggy (26 October 2015)

criso said:



			I grew up in Devon.  When I was at college doing my A levels my pony was put on loan on the edge of Dartmoor and I still used to go and ride her when I had time.  I didn't know the area so I used to just set off exploring the bridlepaths and moors for hours at a time.

One day I rode along a bridlepath I found which came out on a road forming a cross roads with the path and the road.  There was what I though was a bank on the crossing with some dead flowers on top.  My pony refused to go past and was very panicked and upset.

She wasn't spooky at all  but a very level headed type and had done a lot of cross country and this looked a bit like a bank you might find on a cross country course so this was totally out of character.  

Eventually I had to get off and managed to lead her past with her staying as far away as she could though nearly climbing up a wall.  Once past I got back on and carried on my ride and she calmed down as soon as we were past.

Years later I was flicking through a coffee table type book at someones house which had legends and ghost stories in and I came across a picture of that bank.  It was in fact Jay's Grave, which is supposed to be the grave of a young girl who got pregnant and killed herself and is supposed to be haunted.

Ps looking at it once I knew what it was it does look gravelike but when I saw it not knowing I didn't think grave just bank -I had been doing a lot of cross country.
		
Click to expand...


Suicide was considered a sin against God and they were never buried in consecrated ground, but very commonly at cross-roads.


----------



## criso (26 October 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			Suicide was considered a sin against God and they were never buried in consecrated ground, but very commonly at cross-roads.
		
Click to expand...

Yes the full story is here  http://www.legendarydartmoor.co.uk/kitty_Jay.htm


----------



## Optimissteeq (26 October 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			Suicide was considered a sin against God and they were never buried in consecrated ground, but very commonly at cross-roads.
		
Click to expand...

Slightly off topic but weren't witches buried 'the wrong way around' as well? I.e rather than north to south they were buried east to west - or something like that? As a child we used to go to the local cemetery where a witch was allegedly buried - and her grave was not facing in the same way as all of the others - it was at right angles to the rest. legend had it that if you danced round her grave and chanted her name 3 times she would come after you.


----------



## tallyho! (26 October 2015)

These stories are fascinating. I'm feeling all goosepimpley...

I do have a story to tell and it was only a few years ago. I live in a deep valley on the very edge of where the Cotswold Way begins, and kept both my horses there at an old farm for the last five years or so. It was early morning and I was exercising my old horse down a muddy lane which borders a friends yard and I can see her fields over the hedge. I saw her old horse in the paddock looking at me. So as I got closer, I clicked my tongue and said "hello C..." for him to come over and get a rub over the hedge. I usually said hello to her horses if I was riding past but my otherwise laid back mount was being a plonker. I decided to just concentrate on getting home, which was only a few fields away. Thought no more of it.

As I was untacking hurriedly so I could turn out and get to work, the lady of the manor came out and asked if I'd seen Amy as I rode past. I said that I hadn't but saw C in the field. She stared agape at me for a while, then said "well, you can't have, he was put down overnight with colic". A's mum had rang and notified the lady as she rented the yard from the farm. I was adamant she was wrong as I'd seen him not 20 minutes ago.


----------



## fatpiggy (26 October 2015)

Optimissteeq said:



			Slightly off topic but weren't witches buried 'the wrong way around' as well? I.e rather than north to south they were buried east to west - or something like that? As a child we used to go to the local cemetery where a witch was allegedly buried - and her grave was not facing in the same way as all of the others - it was at right angles to the rest. legend had it that if you danced round her grave and chanted her name 3 times she would come after you.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, face down as well I think. Sometimes with a boulder over them to stop them sneaking out.


----------



## cobgoblin (26 October 2015)

Just bumping the thread as we need more stories!


----------



## shadeofshyness (26 October 2015)

I agree cobgoblin, more stories please! Unfortunately I don't have any horsey ones myself other than feeling like I'm being watched at an old yard I was on. Could have been the lunatic yard manager checking up on me though!


----------



## huskydamage (26 October 2015)

Loving this thread 
Not me but my grandad had a refurb\construction business he had a job at a big manor house. It was far away so he and some colleages travelled up there, the owner offered them the guest rooms in the house to stay the night. One of the guys declined and drove back as he said the house was too 'creepy' lol 
My grandad said he had the worst nights sleep ever as it was so noisy, people were having a party downstairs, playing piano, making a racket and he said he thought he heard a sound like horses hooves on the cobbles outside. The next morn my grandad got up and it was his colleage who a comment first to the owner 'that must have been some party last night' . The owner said he and my grandad were the only ones there. They didn't stay again after that lol


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (26 October 2015)

I love this thread too, mine is semi horsey, does that qualify? 

I believe in Ghosts and spirits, always have, always will (a couple of members of my close family often come out with things you just cannot explain), however a friend of mine was always adamant that it was all utter cr*p. So we said, whoever dies first has to come and let the other know, and of course years later I had forgotten this was ever said.

I had just come back from holiday, and didn't even go in the house before practically running through the farm I kept my horses on and to have a cuddle and say hello. I was down there about 10 mins and I heard someone walking across and Sandy the pony whickered so thought oh must be my friend, turned around and it was. You can always trust a pony to recognise who feeds them!  So had the same chat as we always have, all the pleasantries but very brief as I was not dressed appropriately having just come back from Portugal. I left her down there with Sandy and nipped back in to change and come back out.  Our houses were terraced so I walked past and their garden was full of flowers, thinking that was weird I went home to be told that she had passed away in a tragic accident a day after I left for my holiday. And I'm not sure why but I still have never told anyone.


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (26 October 2015)

I posted this when it happened, but might as well go again!

I left my horse eating his tea in his stable with the light on. When I came back out it was dark, and I could see the shadow of his head in the square of light on the yard that spilt out over the stable door. Next to him I could have sworn I saw a dark shape, maybe about the same height as me or slightly shorter, quite slim, but a somehow masculine sort of shape. Billy wasn't staring out at the lights on the hill, as he normally is when he's gawping out of the door instead of eating his tea. He had his head low down, in typical 'searching pockets for treats' position. When I got to him he hadn't finished eating, but he was totally relaxed, like he is when he's had a really good scratch. Usually if he hasn't finished eating, he thinks he's seen something outside and is tense and on his tiptoes trying to see it.

I wondered (hoped) it might be my great granddad. I never met him, but he was in his 90s when he died (so would be quite small), he was always fairly slim, and he loved horses. He took our farm in 1936, and lived here until he died in the 1980s. I got a real shiver down my spine all the way back out to the field, as though someone was following me, so I said out loud 'Please don't do anything to make me jump, Grandad!' and the feeling subsided a little. I thought about running inside, but I thought if Great Grandad was watching he wouldn't be very impressed if I left the stable in need of mucking out and the feed bucket unwashed until morning!


----------



## glamourpuss (26 October 2015)

I've seen Jays grave. It always has fresh flowers on it.

I posted these stories in club house.
- at my old work the on call bedroom was next to the only door in the department. Only authorised staff could enter via the card proximity reader. Several times people were disturbed by the sound of the door opening & foot steps walking through the department. They would go to investigate to find the department totally empty.

- current hospital has a corridor where lots of people feel very sad & anxious. The porters who go down there a lot have reported hearing the sound of a woman crying but can't find the source.

- my friends daughter friend moved into a new flat. Not long afterwards her her young daughter started having nightmares about a 'lady in her room'. One night she had some friends around for drinks and to watch a film, they were taking selfies etc. In 2 of the group selfies there is a blonde woman who they claim wasn't one of them (I've seen the pictures). Freaked out she started doing some digging and found out that the flat above her had belonged to a young couple (the woman was blonde), the man had murdered the woman on holiday in Gran Canaria.

Finally this has happened last week: 
A girl at work is really struggling with her mum dying from cancer. She had been sat at the hospice with her mum & immediate family & they were talking about her grandmother who had died a few years ago. One of their memories was whenever they stayed at her house just before they went to bed the grandmother always used to scoot into the bedrooms & turn back the corner of the duvet & blankets for them. 
A got home late but her husband was sat up waiting for her.  When she went into her bedroom the duvet on her side had been turned back.


----------



## Patchworkpony (26 October 2015)

We had a welsh cob put down years ago and few days later I put his field companion into his stable to keep the horse alongside company. His field companion was a bossy confident fell who once the stable door was shut walked round and round snorting and staring at the floor of the box where the cob had been put down. When we opened the door the fell practically galloped out and refused to ever go in there again.


----------



## LHIS (26 October 2015)

I love this thread. Not sure how well I'll sleep tonight mind!  
I don't have any horsey ghost stories, though like another contributor I do seem to have a knack to just knowing when something is about to happen, and it's not usually something good. 
Most recently was a two years ago, I was at work on duty in the small hours and had an overwhelming feeling I needed to call my mum, a looming bad feeling. I did, and she told me she had just got off the phone to my grandma, who told her my godmother had died that evening very suddenly. 
The time before that was before I had a car accident. I was driving to work and passed an ambulance, as it came towards me I was fixated on it, and experienced a sort of awareness of it, again with that looming feeling. Later that night, again in the small hours, I was driving back from work and hit a patch of black ice and lost control of my car, it flipped and landed in a field. Then I got my trip in the ambulance.


----------



## TheLankyRider (26 October 2015)

Ah I love these threads. I posted this on the last one.
I was out hacking super early one summer morning, bright sunshine, lovely clear day. Saw a man walking towards me in the distance and thought crikey hes out early for a walk. As I got closer I noticed that he was dressed very smart including a smart walking stick and a pocket watch. Called out a cheery morning! For him to totally blank me and stride on by. Could have just been a strange guy out for a walk at 6am but it was an old quarry (converted one I might add into parkland) many years ago and the way he was walking simply goes in a circle.

Also where I work the building is 16th century and frequently has strange things happen. Whenever furniture is moved or changed, something happens. Light fittings falling down, doors opening themselves and on one occasion I saw the lid off a plastic bin literally propelled into the air for no apparent reason. Properly freaked me out. I'm actually a bit of a cynic but find this stuff truly fascinating.


----------



## Sleipnir (26 October 2015)

Ooh, I've got lots. I'm actually a very rational, down-to-earth type of person, but I cannot deny my own experiences.

To start off, I grew up in a haunted house - quite literally. All the fun would go on at night - heavy steps in the attic, the sound of doors opening, cabinet doors rattling, plates being thrown to the ground. It didn't happen all the time, but when it did, it was impressive - my whole family remembers this, so it's not just the fantasies of an imaginative child. We moved soon after moving in. 

Years later, my first cat died in my arms. It was very sudden and very dramatic. For days after, I'd hear her grooming herself by my bed...then hopping up and walking over the blankets, her little paws pressing onto my legs and arms. If I stretched my arm out without looking, I could feel her fur, but, if I looked, she was gone. I could have been going mad from grief...but several friends who stayed overnight during that period asked me if I had taken up another cat who was shy and hiding during the day. I hadn't told them, but they experienced all the same things I did. It gradually stopped over the next few months after her passing.

Later yet, when I had just started riding lessons at a local lesson yard, I befriended an instructor and she would occasionally give me a ride home. That night, it was a dark November evening and I was waiting for her outside the house, right by the stables, with a woodlands area behind my back. All the horses were already stabled, so I was startled when a horse suddenly touched my hand with his nose from behind and blew a heavy breath. I jumped around to catch the horse who had apparently somehow escaped his stall...with nothing to be seen. I was alone and, to be honest, quite spooked. When I told this to the instructor, she revealed that a horse had passed away a year ago or so, and buried near to where I stood that night, in the woods. I was later shown his grave. 

After a few years, when I had bought my gelding and moved to a new yard, I was hacking alone and dusk was approaching. Suddenly, my horse grew agitated and I saw a tall man in a dirty military trench coat standing behind a pine tree. I greeted him, but he didn't react, just stared off in the distance. It was not far from the stables, so I was relieved to just let my horse nervously jog past the man and return home. When I told the YO about it, she just laughed and said I had apparently met "the Greatcoat". Turns out, almost everybody at the yard had seen him and he was thought to be a victim from the WW2. Where the yard stands now, used to be an active war zone, many retrenchments and burial grounds in the nearby woods. For the years I stayed at this yard, I met the Greatcoat several times, always standing in the same place, always with the same, blank look in his eyes.

And, the most recent one - at my current yard, a gelding was recently put down. However, he can still be met in the fields on occasion - if you call the horses from a distance and count the heads in the herd while they approach you, there's always one more than the ones who actually come to you.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (27 October 2015)

A friend lived in a haunted house at Writtle. There were several incidents and she believed a spirit followed her home. One late night leaving the yard, she went to open the gate to leave and turn d back to the car, only to see a shadowy figure getting into the passenger side. I have no idea how she got into her car!! She often said we were walking through the spirit, we felt the cold spots, but just thought it was the shadows. She eventually saw a spiritualist who asked the spirit to leave.


----------



## fatpiggy (27 October 2015)

At the first yard I kept my horse on, the owner had some showjumpers for her grown-up children.  My stable shared a party wall with the indoor arena, and there were one or two small holes in the blockwork so I could see into the arena. The centre of my stable wall was at letter B so exactly half way along the long side of the arena.  One Sunday morning I was up to feed my horse, it was about 8am and there was no-one else there, and the yard gates were closed (and relocked by me, I didn't want unwanted guests wandering in off the road). My horse had to be fed in the indoor as she was epileptic and eating her breakfast was the trigger.  She ate a few mouthfuls, no sign of any trouble so I shut her in and went to muck out.  After a few minutes I could hear the sound of trotting poles being tapped lightly by shod hooves, so peered through the holes in the wall, but horse was munching quietly still.  Carried on mucking out and there were some very loud knocks on the poles, so I went down to where there was a window into the arena - all quiet and horse still eating.  I was a bit perplexed, but went back to my mucking out. Then there was a loud crash of an entire wooden jump, poles, wings, the lot hitting the floor directly behind my back wall so I rushed around to the arena door, ran in and found my horse dozing quietly on the far side of the arena - and there were no jumps or poles of any description in there.  I just couldn't work it out. I knew exactly what I had heard, there was no mistaking it,but there was nothing there that could have caused any of the sound.  My horse didn't seem bothered. For a year I never said anything to anyone about it, mostly because I didn't understand it myself, and felt a bit foolish.  But then the YO had a party and I was invited as a family friend and a few drinks loosened my tongue and I told the YO what had happened that day.  She immediately asked me if I remembered a showjumper her son had owned. It was before my time but I'd seen photos of him and knew who she was talking about.  She then told me that he had been put down in the indoor arena. So was it him who lazily rang the trotting poles and knocked down the jump?


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 October 2015)

So many stories of dead horses coming back - hands up all those who believe we will be reunited with our beloved equines again one day.


----------



## Cobbytype (27 October 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			So many stories of dead horses coming back - hands up all those who believe we will be reunited with our beloved equines again one day.
		
Click to expand...

If my horses aren't in heaven, I ain't goin'


----------



## Polos Mum (27 October 2015)

Cobbytype said:



			If my horses aren't in heaven, I ain't goin'
		
Click to expand...

I like this very much !


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 October 2015)

Polos Mum said:



			I like this very much !
		
Click to expand...

 Couldn't agree more! My husband thinks there will be quite a large herd to greet us.


----------



## [59668] (27 October 2015)

A year ago I lost my horse of a lifetime.  The anniversary of the evening before he was pts, at pretty much the same time as I said what turned out to be my final goodbye, I got home from work and walked into the living room.  We have a huge picture above our mantlepiece.  As soon as I walked in the living room, which is where I keep his ashes, it fell off the wall.  Nothing else was knocked off the mantlepiece except a picture of me and Mickey together.  None of the statues or other pictures or anything.

The next day, the anniversary of his death, I went to get my horse in.  he went crazy.  Snorting and staring and then running round and round his field, for all the world like he was playing with another horse I couldn't see.  it took me a good 15 mins to catch him and he's not normally like that at all.  I swear Mick was with me.


----------



## Patchworkpony (27 October 2015)

More stories pleeeeeeease!


----------



## Pie's mum (27 October 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			So many stories of dead horses coming back - hands up all those who believe we will be reunited with our beloved equines again one day.
		
Click to expand...

Without any doubt!!! I love the bit in the Worlds End book where the horses wait for their owners to join them (although it brings a tear to my eye!!).


----------



## Spilletta (27 October 2015)

Pie's mum said:



			Without any doubt!!! I love the bit in the Worlds End book where the horses wait for their owners to join them (although it brings a tear to my eye!!).
		
Click to expand...

I mentioned the World's End books on another thread a little while ago and wasn't sure if anyone else had come across them. They were great books. Sorry, bit off topic but so pleased that someone else knows about "The Elysian Star"!

Looking forward to more tales...


----------



## flirtygerty (27 October 2015)

I rented a cottage on a livery yard, had 3 stables in a row, whenever I was in the middle stable, I had such an urge to cry, then I was getting strange vibes from our cottage itself, feeling very threatened and couldn't help but watch the door to my stepsons bedroom, having married late, we celebrated our 1st aniversary at that cottage and were sitting outside chatting with friends and family, stepson was away and my daughter was visiting, using his room, OH took himself off to bed and a while later, there was an almighty crash from the cottage, on checking, OH was sound asleep and on checking the other rooms, found a photo of OH's dead wife smashed on the floor of stepsons room, string was intact and it had been hung on a flathead screw, which was still in the wall, photo got burned on the barbie and daughter slept in the horsebox, after about six months of feeling threatened escalating, I contacted a phsyic, who after trying, admited he couldn't help and I should get a priest in which I did, while looking for a new home, this chap knew about the stable, saying a farmhand had hung himself in that stable, a local livery confirmed that, we moved asap


----------



## flirtygerty (27 October 2015)

Having moved from our haunted cottage, we were renting a cottage, barn with american stables and 10 acres, OH's horse was on box rest due to a field injury, went down with colic and didn't make it (RIP Ozz), my horse grieved terribly, wouldn't leave the barn or eat, finally got him a companion, but the barn led into the field so they could come and go as they pleased, several times while mucking out stables, I would hear hooves on the concrete, look up to see an empty barn, being on a farm, the only concrete was in the barn


----------



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2015)

We rented while house hunting and the property was definitely haunted. Near Christmas I had a CD of carols in the radio/cd player which I used to play sometimes. Every morning when we came in from doing the stables the carols were playing on full volume so I shouted out "If you must play the carols please keep the volume down." The next day we came in from mucking out and the carols were playing as usual but so quietly you could barely hear them. I found out late that our ghost was a tenant farmer who had got into financial difficulties so the landlord came and took away his two working horses as payment for rent owing. The poor man couldn't cope so put his head on a railway line. His head was found further up the line from his body (I read it in an old newspaper cutting). Brrrr......I'm so glad we don't live there anymore!


----------



## tallyho! (28 October 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			We rented while house hunting and the property was definitely haunted. Near Christmas I had a CD of carols in the radio/cd player which I used to play sometimes. Every morning when we came in from doing the stables the carols were playing on full volume so I shouted out "If you must play the carols please keep the volume down." The next day we came in from mucking out and the carols were playing as usual but so quietly you could barely hear them. I found out late that our ghost was a tenant farmer who had got into financial difficulties so the landlord came and took away his two working horses as payment for rent owing. The poor man couldn't cope so put his head on a railway line. His head was found further up the line from his body (I read it in an old newspaper cutting). Brrrr......I'm so glad we don't live there anymore!
		
Click to expand...

I actually feel sorry for this ghost...


----------



## sasquatch (28 October 2015)

Old yard had a graveyard that was accessed just off the main hacking/path to the field. They were all old graves. 

One day, in the mist, my horse got just past the graveyard and refused to take another step. He was stressed, backing up, eyes rolling. I turned him around and asked one of the staff if they could put him out as I couldn't. They turned him out later and he was fine apparently, but it was odd as he normally looks forward to going to his field. 

I think the house I live in now is haunted, we live in an old farm house in a built up area and I definitely have heard donkeys and horses trotting up the road. It makes no sense, but it all used to be farmland.
Our house is also old, I have heard a door slam downstairs at 3am when my family are asleep with no explanation. It's a door that's always left shut and there was no wind for it to have shut on. We also have doors that open themselves, and members of the family will be called without anyone actually saying their names. 
on top of that, things go missing! They'll go without reason and just not appear, and not through people losing them. It's things like glasses, coins, keys for the windows, matches...nothing 'modern'
Things will also fall in the house at random, with no reason. It's all a bit odd.

Like another poster, I get premonitions and a feeling about certain things too. I've had several dreams that have come true in one way or another.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (28 October 2015)

Just bumping as we need more! These are so good. I don't have any horsey ones, nor spooky for that matter, just a much loved cat that came to say goodbye, but don't know if anyone wants to hear it.


----------



## Mrskyfall (28 October 2015)

I rent some fields, the access to them is a conventional, quiet country lane. I used to keep a mare there, who could be wilful at times, but after moving her there, she became rather a handful.

When hacking out, we would always turn left out of the field as turning right led to a main road. However, turning left very quickly became a huge issue, snorting, napping, running backwards. I did all of the usual things to deal with napping, but the mare was quite adamant she needed to turn right out of the field. It got to a point that she would do this behaviour even when riding out with other horses and them being in front. 

At this time, I was working with a lady who claimed to be a physic. She knew nothing of the issues I was having with my mare, but out of the blue one day, she said that the reason my horse would not go left, was because the mare could see 'the man'. A bit baffled, I asked her what she was talking about. She said her 'guides' had told her that the mare could see the energy of a man that had been killed years before by a highway man on the lane. ' The man' was reliving his life and death and the mare could see or sense the energy. 

Being a non believer, I mentioned this story to a horsey friend up the lane from me and she looked a bit shocked and said she couldn't get her horse past that particular spot in the lane either. She had to give up or get off at that point.

I've never investigated it, in case I discover something I don't want to, but on winter nights, when taking muck to muck pile that is up the lane, I sing really loudly!

PS- I now own a chubby cob gelding and he obviously doesn't sense the energy as he goes past the spot most days! Ha ha.


----------



## Luci07 (28 October 2015)

Its not horsey but when my little dog died, my flatmate and I would see her in our flat, in the mirrors waiting for us. In broad daylight. RIP Jazz..

I was brought up in a big Tudor house so plenty of history. We did have a real issue with a woman walking into peoples bedroom and waking them up, always happened to the au pairs! my mother would get the blame but then it would happen when she wasn't there..

and had a conversation, again in broad daylight, in offices above Leicester square. Lady who ran the agency was a spiritualist. She told us about our guardians. Nothing resonated till we went home and checked with our families. Mine was a man, with an erect bearing, possibility ex military, wearing a 3 piece brown suit and constantly checking a pocket watch.

My grandfather was a professional soldier, ending up as an acting Brigadier in WW2. He died before I was born and was buried in a 3 piece brown suit. The checking of the pocket watch was a special habit of his and my aunt had that watch. I had no idea about this as the only photos were those showing him in as young man in his uniform...


----------



## Anna* (28 October 2015)

I was at a yard in Whitchurch, Shropshire about 10 years ago. The stables were indoor but the tie rail was outside. One day I was at the yard my myself and had tied my mare up while I went inside to get my grooming kit. When I walked back out there was another horse standing with my mare at the rail. I just had time to think 'whose horse is that!' And it vanished. I described the horse to some people at the yard and the horse I saw was a mare who had been put down at the yard a couple of years earlier. A horse I had never seen. After that, when the indoor barn was empty, we would often hear the sound of a horse moving around and eating. We always said 'hello Coffee' when we heard her. Often wonder if she's still there - I moved away years ago.


----------



## Irish gal (28 October 2015)

This isn't about horses, it's about the land and the belief in this country about the dangers of upsetting fairy forts. These are circular formations dotted across the land, often bordered by thick hedgerows and trees. There's a big fear that any disrespect shown, or interference with, will bring severe bad luck or often death.

About 20 years ago a crew constructing a motorway in Clare were tasked with clearing a fort to make way for the road. Nobody wanted to do it and finally the two newest men were pressurised on pain of losing their jobs. They cleared the fort and that weekend both were killed in separate and inexplicable car accidents. A property developer in Kerry who knocked a fort had his newborn baby and young child die in seperate freak accidents the following week. There are many similar stories.

I have heard stories from farmers about those who tried to clear a fort, changing their minds. Commonly a fort is approached by a digger but as it draws near it cuts out for no reason and that's enough to make them revise their plans.

In 1999 the building of a major motorway from Limerick to Galway was delayed when locals protested that a very important fairy tree might be compromised by the project. The hawthorne at Latoon was reputed to be the meeting place for the fairies of Munster, where they met before travelling on to do battle with the fairies of Connaught. A local folklorist put in an objection to the council and said: "They would be vexed by the removal of their bush and when they are vexed they have no mercy." 

Here is the bush today surrounded by a protective barrier:http://www.irelandinpicture.net/2010/04/fairy-tree-that-delayed-motorway-ennis.html


----------



## fatpiggy (28 October 2015)

Mrskyfall said:



			I rent some fields, the access to them is a conventional, quiet country lane. I used to keep a mare there, who could be wilful at times, but after moving her there, she became rather a handful.

When hacking out, we would always turn left out of the field as turning right led to a main road. However, turning left very quickly became a huge issue, snorting, napping, running backwards. I did all of the usual things to deal with napping, but the mare was quite adamant she needed to turn right out of the field. It got to a point that she would do this behaviour even when riding out with other horses and them being in front. 

At this time, I was working with a lady who claimed to be a physic. She knew nothing of the issues I was having with my mare, but out of the blue one day, she said that the reason my horse would not go left, was because the mare could see 'the man'. A bit baffled, I asked her what she was talking about. She said her 'guides' had told her that the mare could see the energy of a man that had been killed years before by a highway man on the lane. ' The man' was reliving his life and death and the mare could see or sense the energy. 

Being a non believer, I mentioned this story to a horsey friend up the lane from me and she looked a bit shocked and said she couldn't get her horse past that particular spot in the lane either. She had to give up or get off at that point.

I've never investigated it, in case I discover something I don't want to, but on winter nights, when taking muck to muck pile that is up the lane, I sing really loudly!

PS- I now own a chubby cob gelding and he obviously doesn't sense the energy as he goes past the spot most days! Ha ha.
		
Click to expand...

Funny you should say that because someone I knew lost two horses in quick succession, and the new one would play up at the gate - it would act as though it would want to come in and then run off, but keep coming back.  She had a horse communicator visiting who asked about the ghost horse at the gate which made it difficult for the "real" horses to come through?  One of the horses that she had had to have PTS was the boss-horse and wouldn't let anyone else through before itself.


----------



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			I actually feel sorry for this ghost...
		
Click to expand...

 So did I at first but then he started hiding my husband's glasses which drove him mad. He would find them hanging in a strange place a few days later. Keys would also go missing and cutlery etc. We live in a nice normal house now, which is far more pleasant.


----------



## Patchworkpony (28 October 2015)

Luci07 said:



			Its not horsey but when my little dog died, my flatmate and I would see her in our flat, in the mirrors waiting for us. In broad daylight. RIP Jazz..
		
Click to expand...

 I SO love this. How loyal a dog and so reassuring. How long did you go on seeing her and what breed was she?


----------



## DD (28 October 2015)

used to hear snorts and snuffles sort of noises in my field about a year or so after my husbands favorite mare was PTS. The field was empty at the time and there were no other horses nearby.


----------



## Enfys (28 October 2015)

Does a rocking horse count? 

Farway, Devon. 1970's. 
We used to live in a big old farmhouse, there were always us 3, and hordes of other children (built in playmates from the boarding school next door)  romping around the place so any noises anyone heard during the day would have been put down to us - however, later inhabitants of the house said that they heard children and rocking horse noises from my bedroom above the kitchens. 

" ...  adjoining the Hall is Netherton Barton, said to be haunted by the ghosts of children on a rocking horse. Several occupants of the house were insistent that from time to time they heard rocking noises, and a few years ago the house was exorcised by the vicar, the Rev F. Gilbert. " 

Excerpt taken from : http://www.visitoruk.com/Exeter/northleigh-and-farway-C592-V29132.html


----------



## mungasmum (28 October 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			Just bumping as we need more! These are so good. I don't have any horsey ones, nor spooky for that matter, just a much loved cat that came to say goodbye, but don't know if anyone wants to hear it.
		
Click to expand...

I do! I'm loving all the spooky tales although none to add I'm afraid. Although the thought of a human ghost terrifies me the horse/cat/dog sightings are so lovely, I imagine it's so comforting seeing a beloved pet at peace. 
Another poster mentioned demonic horses- shagfoals, I think? Does anyone know more about them or have any other spooky (horsey) legends?


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (28 October 2015)

mungasmum said:



			I do! I'm loving all the spooky tales although none to add I'm afraid. Although the thought of a human ghost terrifies me the horse/cat/dog sightings are so lovely, I imagine it's so comforting seeing a beloved pet at peace.
		
Click to expand...

OK then. Sorry if it's a bit long though.

Back in late May (2015), we had to have our beloved cat put to sleep, quite suddenly. It started when she had started to go somewhat deaf, and was dropping weight. She then started vomiting, as well as struggling for breath and wheezing. After her symptoms worsened We took her to the vet, who diagnosed Hyperthyroidism, and gave us medication for her. According to them, everything else was fine (blood test & physical exam). She continued vomiting & struggling for breath, but more worryingly, couldn't keep any food or water down for long. The vets said this was normal for cats with her condition, this carried on for roughly a week or two.

After a while we were really worried, after finding a small trace of blood in her vomit, and rushed her to the vet. The vet who saw her said they'd keep her in, on a drip for a day or two, as she was dehydrated, and that is was likely that the medication was causing the nausea. The outcome looked positive. We were due to leave to go away on the Friday (family), (two days from then) for a week, however we weren't sure if we could, as Mutti was ill, however the vet said they'd put her in their cattery once she was hydrated again, and that she should be absolutely fine. 

On Thursday we got regular updates from the nurses, who all said she'd perked up and was talking again (a very good sign). 

Friday morning (the day we were due to depart) we get a call from one of the vets saying she's not good and they're very concerned about her breathing - may they take X-rays? - We said yes, and they'd call us back after the X-ray. 
About an hour later as we're packing the car they call back to say that the X-rays reviled three tumors on her chest, two on her lungs, and one behind her heart. There wasn't much they could do, steroids, but very short-term, or an operation, but a referral was required, and even then the chances where so slim. We made the devastating decision to PTS her, and to say our last goodbye on our way down to where we were going (given the choice we'd never of gone away after the 'news', but we had to). So we took, perhaps the most devastating and tearful (to say the very least) journey that we have ever made, to the vets. 

We said goodbye to her, and then left, as we just couldn't 'watch her die'. I whispered to her, under all my tears, "Let us know when you get 'there", before leaving.

We had some very good friends staying at home, looking after the other animals & horses. They came up shortly after we arrived back home, and one of them told us something really creepy, but beautiful. Sometime in the night, on the Tuesday (four days after Mutti's passing) she awoke to the sound of a cat mewing & howling (something Mutti started doing in the night, not long before she died), which sent all the hairs up on her neck, then, she felt and heard something jump up, onto the bed, circle, and then curl up beside her. She knew it was a cat, even though Mutti was dead, she then went back to sleep. 

She still doesn't know whether she was dreaming it, or whether it was 'real', but we found it so comforting, that 'she came home'.

We have since heard her, and felt her 'brush past' us on a few separate occasions.

She adopted us back in late July 2007, and stayed with us ever since. She was the most beautiful and sweet cat you could meet, and, 5 months later, we all still get very tearful when we think about her, and miss her so much. She's the one in my signature.


----------



## Bobbly (28 October 2015)

Mine doesn't involve horses other than I was working at a riding stables attached to a old hall at the time. We had a 'silver room' upstairs that was always kept locked despite being empty. Anyhow, there was me, the girl that was chief instructor at the time and the other groom plus two young teenagers that used to come and help at weekends. Us usual three girls lived in a sparsely furnished wing on the side of the hall. One boring weekend the chief instructor suggested that as she had done it before should we hold a seance? we agreed it would be 'fun'. We made up cards for numbers 1-10, yes and no and the alphabet and set them up around our round kitchen table, put it in the front room and lit a candle which we sat behind a cupboard to give us a glow. A glass from the kitchen was put upside down on the table. Sue kicked off her mumbo jumbo as we all placed our index fingers on the glass. It began to move around the table and to spell out a name which eventually the under groom recognized as her Finnish grandmothers name, she had died 12 months before, we all knew nothing of each others history I hasten to add. It then spelled out a message which eludes me now going back 40 years. Spooked, the two girls removed their fingers convinced we were messing about, I duly removed mine as did Jane. We were then satisfied that the chief girl was playing us along until she swore it wasn't her and removed her finger too.........the....glass....kept....going.....on ...it's....own!!!!! We all abandoned ship and ran off to bed!!!


----------



## Red-1 (28 October 2015)

There was a ghost at my old Police stables. It was a really old farmhouse and associated buildings, but with modern trappings, such as computers, Police radios, phones etc.

The ghost was never seen, just heard.

The time  heard it was me and a groom left last thing at night (maybe 10pm?). I was getting ready to go, in the downstairs ladies changing room in the old house, the groom had come in from last rounds, but had a bit longer to do, and had come in to chat.

Clear as day we heard someone tramp up the stairs, go into the upstairs mess room, and move some chairs. She was petrified, and insisted it was a ghost. I laughed and said it was obviously someone had forgotten something, and had come back for it. She pleaded with me to go upstairs, and to placate her I did. I even made a laugh out of it, calling upstairs "Hello Mr Ghost. Mrs Ghost. Come out wherever you are". Laugh was on me when I got there and the room was empty!

The same groom had the same thing happen, with another Officer. This time someone tramped up stairs in a converted farm building to the gents changing room. There was no other exit. That Officer thought it was an intruder, and went up the stairs baton drawn and CS gas out, to find..... empty room!

It was a VERY old farm! 

Brrrrrr!


----------



## mirage (28 October 2015)

Mine isn't a horsey one,but we live in a very small place,less than 40 houses. The previous owner of our house had died here aged 96 and was a very strong character,and when we first moved in,there was a definite feeling that it was still bher house and she was still around. My next door neighbour,a very sensible chap,was out one night walking his dog and saw her walking towards the church.Another neighbour,who lived overlooking the graveyard and who had been a very good friend of old lady,saw her walking across the graveyard towards her son's grave. She said she recognised her immediatly,as she had her distinctive headscarf and Mac on. I never saw her,but we had a lot of things go missing and turn up in places we'd searched before.The feeling that I was in someone else's house was so string that I eventually burnt some sage and asked her to move on.She did.

My mum,who is very down to earth,babysat for us one night and said that she could hear a baby crying. She'd checked on both the girls and they were asleep. There were no other babies or children under 10 in the village and we didn't bother with a baby monitor as the house was so small. We never did work out where that was coming from.


----------



## mungasmum (28 October 2015)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			OK then. Sorry if it's a bit long though.

Back in late May (2015), we had to have our beloved cat put to sleep, quite suddenly. It started when she had started to go somewhat deaf, and was dropping weight. She then started vomiting, as well as struggling for breath and wheezing. After her symptoms worsened We took her to the vet, who diagnosed Hyperthyroidism, and gave us medication for her. According to them, everything else was fine (blood test & physical exam). She continued vomiting & struggling for breath, but more worryingly, couldn't keep any food or water down for long. The vets said this was normal for cats with her condition, this carried on for roughly a week or two.

After a while we were really worried, after finding a small trace of blood in her vomit, and rushed her to the vet. The vet who saw her said they'd keep her in, on a drip for a day or two, as she was dehydrated, and that is was likely that the medication was causing the nausea. The outcome looked positive. We were due to leave to go away on the Friday (family), (two days from then) for a week, however we weren't sure if we could, as Mutti was ill, however the vet said they'd put her in their cattery once she was hydrated again, and that she should be absolutely fine. 

On Thursday we got regular updates from the nurses, who all said she'd perked up and was talking again (a very good sign). 

Friday morning (the day we were due to depart) we get a call from one of the vets saying she's not good and they're very concerned about her breathing - may they take X-rays? - We said yes, and they'd call us back after the X-ray. 
About an hour later as we're packing the car they call back to say that the X-rays reviled three tumors on her chest, two on her lungs, and one behind her heart. There wasn't much they could do, steroids, but very short-term, or an operation, but a referral was required, and even then the chances where so slim. We made the devastating decision to PTS her, and to say our last goodbye on our way down to where we were going (given the choice we'd never of gone away after the 'news', but we had to). So we took, perhaps the most devastating and tearful (to say the very least) journey that we have ever made, to the vets. 

We said goodbye to her, and then left, as we just couldn't 'watch her die'. I whispered to her, under all my tears, "Let us know when you get 'there", before leaving.

We had some very good friends staying at home, looking after the other animals & horses. They came up shortly after we arrived back home, and one of them told us something really creepy, but beautiful. Sometime in the night, on the Tuesday (four days after Mutti's passing) she awoke to the sound of a cat mewing & howling (something Mutti started doing in the night, not long before she died), which sent all the hairs up on her neck, then, she felt and heard something jump up, onto the bed, circle, and then curl up beside her. She knew it was a cat, even though Mutti was dead, she then went back to sleep. 

She still doesn't know whether she was dreaming it, or whether it was 'real', but we found it so comforting, that 'she came home'.

We have since heard her, and felt her 'brush past' us on a few separate occasions.

She adopted us back in late July 2007, and stayed with us ever since. She was the most beautiful and sweet cat you could meet, and, 5 months later, we all still get very tearful when we think about her, and miss her so much. She's the one in my signature.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing. Sorry about Mutti, poor girl it sounds like she was lucky to find you and loved her life with you if she still visits now and again. She actually looks like my girl Munga esp.in the pic where she's crouching down, I love a pretty black cat (just wish I had a matching horse!)


----------



## miss_c (28 October 2015)

A friend and I went out to catch our three at about 9pm, so it was pitch black.  This was normal for us due to our work hours.  We walked across the field doing the usual 'where the duck are the ponies?' routine, and were pleased to spot them fairly nearby.  So we headed towards them, pleased that it would not take us too long.

We got to where they were to find no ponies there at all, ours were found further down the field and we definitely would have seen the original horses we saw move from the distance we were at to them.

The field they were in was next to the field where any pony sadly making that last journey would go to be put to sleep, and there was an old Roman Road through the yard....


----------



## FFAQ (28 October 2015)

Great thread!

I don't exactly have a ghost story, but a weird thing happened to me about 15 years ago.  I was at home on holiday from uni and both my sisters were in their bedrooms, mum in the kitchen and dad at work when the phone rang.  I answered it and heard my sister say 'Mum, I'm gay - well I am'.  Mobile phone I hear you say - no!  None of us had them back then.  I called up the stairs to Sarah and she poked her head out of the door oblivious to what had just happened.  It was definitely her voice on the phone, with her inflections.  And she's married with kids now so not sure what the gay thing was all about.  Weird.

The other 'spooky' thing that has happened to me is that I've felt the presence of my old mare a couple of times.  She was PTS about 4 years ago, and whenever I get down to 2 horses (my lovely shire died 6 months after she did) another elderly horse always turns up in desperate need of a home.  I feel sure she's sending them to me.  That sounds ridiculous even to my own ears, but I never feel the presence of any of the other animals I've lost.  I'm always a bit sceptical when people claim such things, but I do feel that she is sending horses my way!


----------



## Regandal (28 October 2015)

My old boy was pts in the middle of April this year. A couple of weeks later I had brought my other horse in and was grooming him as he ate his hay. I had my back towards the other stable. I suddenly got the feeling that my old boy was in his stable, just behind me. I could literally feel him. My wb stopped eating and turned his head. He just stared into the empty stable. I couldn't turn round. It only lasted seconds,  very bittersweet.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (28 October 2015)

I've had quite a few spooky encounters, it comes from the now very diluted circus blood I think.  

The mose recent happened while my Mum And Dad were on holiday and I was looking after the house. The first occurred at night, I was sleeping in the master bedroom upstairs, as far away from the noisy dogs as possible. My own dog Skruffy would come to bed with me and my parents dog Kato as well, he sleeps in the bedroom with my Dad. He is a pain at night, panting, walking about and drinking water. He will however not sleep down stairs and with his dodgy heart I wasn't going to risk it. That night as usual he was a pain, even more restless and I was having trouble sleeping. I opened all the windows and topped up his water and tried to go back to sleep. As soon as the light went out I heard him get up, pace across the floor and head down the hallway, I could hear his claws on the floor as he went. I was afraid he'd do a header down the stairs so I turned on the light to go get him, only to see him fast asleep in his bed, Skruffy was also asleep on the bed. I clearly heard a dog walking over the floor and I certainly was not asleep at the time. I went straight back to bed and stayed there! 

Also during the day I had a funny experience down stairs while in the dinning room.  I heard my mums big dog come into the room and flop down with a grunt. I was sat down so could not see him, aware that he shouldn't be there I told him he was a bad boy and stood to look at him but there was no dog there. I sat down again and clearly heard his nails dragging against the wall. I believed this to be Harry a dog that had died a few weeks before. I told him he was a good boy but that really he shouldn't be in the dinnng  room. It is interesting to note that the surviving big dog was outside at the time helping cyclists go faster past the house, no where near the dining room.


----------



## Equi (28 October 2015)

My granny used to tell me about the time she was walking home from a dance (how cute) and a horse jumped over the hedge and ran up the road. She went to the fields owner and told him his horse was away and he told her it had died a few days before by jumping out of the field and having an accident!


----------



## fatpiggy (29 October 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			So did I at first but then he started hiding my husband's glasses which drove him mad. He would find them hanging in a strange place a few days later. Keys would also go missing and cutlery etc. We live in a nice normal house now, which is far more pleasant.
		
Click to expand...


I lived in a flat for many years and I'm quite sure I had "company" there.  I would always put my keys in a wooden bowl as soon as I got home but the number of times they wouldn't be there when I wanted to go out again, and then I'd eventually find them under the sofa, or in the kitchen cupboard.  At first I thought it was just me, but then one  evening before I was due to drive to a holiday destination, I was writing down my route so that I could stick it to the steering wheel.  I got most of it done, then put the paper and the book I'd been leaning on plus the pen, down on the floor by my foot to watch the news and the weather forecast.  After that was over I thought I had better do the last few miles of my route before I went to bed and went to pick up the paper, pen etc and the pen was gone. I looked all over the floor and under the chair, then gave up and finished the job with a pencil.  Put it down on the floor to watch a bit more TV, then preparing to go to bed, leaned down to pick up the paper and add it to my pile of stuff to put in the car, and there was the book, the paper on top and both the missing pen and pencil sat on top of it all.  The blasted thing obviously fancied a holiday too as it came with me and hid my keys -again- but I waved my spare set and laughed at it.  Later I found my keys at the foot of my sleeping bag (I was camping).  Thankfully when I moved house it decided to stay put.


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 October 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			The blasted thing obviously fancied a holiday too as it came with me and hid my keys -again- but I waved my spare set and laughed at it.  Later I found my keys at the foot of my sleeping bag (I was camping).  Thankfully when I moved house it decided to stay put.
		
Click to expand...

 How scary that it came with you - that would totally freak me out!


----------



## DD (29 October 2015)

forgot to post this one on my earlier thread. I used to live on a farm and I saw  a dark bay  grazing near the brook by the hawthorn hedges ,one day when we were travelling along the lane with the kids coming home from an outing. We went to look thinking someone had dumped a horse on us but it wasnt there nor anywhere to be found. We had had a dark bay mare PTS a few weeks earlier. I think she had come home.


----------



## fatpiggy (29 October 2015)

Patchworkpony said:



			How scary that it came with you - that would totally freak me out!
		
Click to expand...

I suppose I had wised up to it by that time so it was just a pest.  I certainly never felt threatened or anything like that. I always had to have a plan B with it though!


----------



## Patchworkpony (29 October 2015)

Downton Dame said:



			forgot to post this one on my earlier thread. I used to live on a farm and I saw  a dark bay  grazing near the brook by the hawthorn hedges ,one day when we were travelling along the lane with the kids coming home from an outing. We went to look thinking someone had dumped a horse on us but it wasnt there nor anywhere to be found. We had had a dark bay mare PTS a few weeks earlier. I think she had come home.
		
Click to expand...

 How lovely - these posts about horses returning home are so uplifting.


----------



## Nessa4 (29 October 2015)

Not horsey but.... have just spent 20 mins looking for my car keys (not on the hook I *always* keep it on), including completely emptying  my handbag.  In the end I stood in the middle of the room and said, loudly,  "Please put them back Geoff, I've got to go to Fat Club".  Lo and behold, the damn thing turned up on top of my handbag.  Couldn't possibly have missed them earlier.  This happens a lot and I always have to appeal to Geoff.  He was my Husband, and died nearly 5 years ago.  He always had a warped sense of humour.

ETA  I do find it quite comforting to still have him around - and he actually spoke to me when I was ruminating about buying a horse 3 years ago encouraging me to go ahead.  Despite the fact that he was terrified of horses when alive!!


----------



## Annagain (29 October 2015)

I'm a sceptical as they come but this had me quite spooked especially as it happened on Halloween. 

About 5 or 6 years ago I went straight from work to feed the horses at about 4.30 so it was just starting to get dark. 

They were still living out as it was mild so I took their feed buckets down to the field, which is oblong and surrounded on two sides by some woods which are L shaped. The gate's at the top of the hill but as it's flat and then drops down you can't see the bottom from the gate. The horse always come when they're called so I gave them a shout M came trotting over but no sign of A - who is normally the first there. I called a few times but still nothing so I wandered into the field, still no sign. I went down into the woods which really were quite dark calling and calling and still nothing. 

By this point I'd been looking for about 10 minutes and was getting really worried. I've always thought if anyone was going to steal a horse at our yard it would be A as he's so friendly and easy to catch. Telling myself not to be so daft I walked round and round those woods for another 10 minutes. It then dawned on me it was Halloween so I was got myself into a right panic. 

I kept hearing twigs breaking behind me but every time I turned around - nothing. I decided I had to get out of the woods and started to walk out. I then felt something touch my hand from behind, screamed and spun round, to find A stood behind me looking perplexed. It was him all along. He obviously been trying to get to me but in my state of panic I wasn't staying still long enough for me to reach him. With it being so much darker in the woods, I couldn't see him behind trees whenever I turned around. 

So not a ghost story at all, but just goes to show how even the most cynical of us get a bit spooked in certain situations!


----------



## willhegofirst (29 October 2015)

Not a horse, but our first collie always barked when she wanted to come back in when she was outside, she lived to a grand old age and was PTS at home, over the next few days, both my OH and myself got up to let her back in when we heard her bark, on two occasions both at the same time.


----------



## Woolly Hat n Wellies (29 October 2015)

I had a weird experience a few years ago. My boyfriend and I were sharing a flat at uni, and I woke up one morning to find him standing by the bed, leaning over me and staring into my face with a weird blank expression. Problem: he had gone home to visit his parents and was approximately 300 miles away at the time. I squealed and jumped, and he was gone. If I'd seen him standing near the coats hanging on the door, or some other object that could be blearily confused for a person, I might have written it off as a trick of the light, but he was inches away from my face. Problem number two: I could see his tattoo on the top of his right arm. His tattoo is on his left arm. I rang him, frantic, convinced he had died and come to visit me one last time (obviously the only rational explanation). He was fine, just irritated at being woken up so early.

The thing is, he told me (later, he didn't want to freak me out when I was alone) he had a twin who was stillborn, he told me about how he found this out in his teens, and the imaginary little boy he used to play with as a child who had the same name as his twin. His nephew, as a toddler, used to complain about a little boy who kept coming into his room at night, stopping him from sleeping and wanting to play, with the same name...


----------



## Spilletta (29 October 2015)

My word, these are all great. Cynical folks could probably explain some away but I would love to see how. 

Woolly's experience has reminded me of an episode I went through several years ago, but not as explicit. My husband leaves for work early and I'm normally still in bed when he goes. A few times, about ten minutes after he left, I would hear the front door open and in my hazy still sort of asleep but partly awake state, I'd assume he'd forgotten his lunch and just popped back. Then I'd hear him walking up the stairs. I'd then realise it wouldn't be him as he'd have called out. In a panic, I'd try to shout out but I couldn't. It was quite horrible, really, because I wanted to wake up but couldn't. 

I found out later that it's a relatively common thing during periods of stress. I didn't have horses in my life at that point so the stress was obviously down to that (to keep this vaguely horsey, even if not ghosty).

More proper tales, please! Although when reading some of them I have physically gone very cold! But currently have one of my lovely cats curled up on my lap so I should be ok for now as he's a great hot water bottle.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (29 October 2015)

Not horse related but here is my sighting story...

I was aged about 8 i think and had gone on my first residential trip with the Brownies. The place we were staying, from what i can remember, was like a big brick barn sort of building with the dorm bunk beds in one end with a high gable roof. The first night all us youngsters went to bed and all the other girls seemingly went straight to sleep, but as I have ASD (not known at the time) i was incredibly anxious and couldnt sleep.
Lay in my bottom bunk I remember something catching my attention and I saw a lady, dressed in a black victorian maids outfit, complete with the white apron and bonnet. She was half way up the wall, high above the bunk beds, just motionless. Of course I was terrified and burst into tears before running to where the adults were sitting having a chat and promptly throwing up. Didnt see her again during the other few days of our stay and didnt tell the adults thats what i had seen.

I remember it very clearly but i still cant rationalise if it really happened, I have no proof other than my own interpretation of it but that isnt solid enough evidence for me i'm afraid. Perhaps i only remember it how i expect i should remember it, how i think a ghost shoudl have looked. The brain is a very powerful instrument that still behaves in ways we dont quite understand.

As such I always tell people I dont belive in ghosts, despite the fact i have seen one myself.


----------



## MrsElle (29 October 2015)

I have related these stories on here before, but some may not have heard them.

A few years ago we moved into an old house that we ran as a bed and breakfast.  It started life as a family home, then an old peoples home, then a guest house.  

One morning we had guests come down for breakfast and the lady was very quiet and pensive looking.  She drew me to one side after breakfast and asked if any previous guests had reported seeing anything strange in the room she and her husband were staying in.  I said no, and asked her what she had seen.  She said that she woken in the early hours, and while it was very early, it was light.  She saw an elderly man sitting in one of the armchairs in the bedroom, with a child on his knee.  The man was as clear as could be, wearing a shirt, cardigan, trousers and slippers.  The child was indistinct, she knew it was a child, but couldn't really see it.  She said she didn't feel frightened, but it un-nerved her somewhat.  Several months later, a guest from a different country, indeed, a different continent reported seeing the very same thing.......!  After that I used to chat to 'Grandad' whenever I cleaned the room, but never saw anything myself.

Another guest stayed in the room that was above our bedroom.  She and her husband checked out, but knocked on the door in the early afternoon of that day.  The lady looked rather uncomfortable, but said she had to tell me something.  I thought it was a complaint, but she proceeded to tell me that she was in bed the previous night but couldn't sleep so had the lamp on and was reading.  She got up to go to the toilet, got back into bed and picked up her book.  'Someone' pulled the duvet off her.  She grabbed it and pulled it back towards her, with the other end still being tugged off her.  She shouted out 'let it go', and the opposing grip was released.  Her husband woke up when she shouted out, but didn't believe her when she told her what happened, he thought she was dreaming.  She pointed out she was wide awake and reading, but he still didn't believe her.  

Now that room, the room above our bedroom had a vaguely strange feeling about it.  It was the only room where we had someone spend a couple of hours in it and check out, saying they didn't like it.  It was a lovely room decor wise, but they wouldn't explain why they didn't like it.  We heard noises up there too.  The first time we had guests in other parts of the house, but not in this particular room, which was down a corridor by itself.  OH and i were woken by sounds of furniture being dragged about the wooden floor.  We thought some guests had maybe had a drink or two too many and wandered to the wrong room.  OH went up, opened the door, but no-one was there.  A couple of nights later the same happened, but there were no guests in the house.  OH again went up, opened the door, the noise stopped and there was no-one there.  This continued for a while until I was sick of getting woken up with all the noise upstairs.  One night I shouted out, very loudly, 'will you please just stop it and shut up!'  The noise stopped and we never heard it again!  I think the fact that is stopped when I asked it to scared me more than the noise - I could imagine the noise was made by rats, creaking floors or something!

While we were in the same house our darling Rhodesian Ridgeback Lola was put to sleep.  We buried her in the garden.  A couple of days after she died I was cleaning my teeth at the sink and crying for her.  I felt a nudge on my leg, just where she used to nudge me.  I assumed it was a muscle twitching or something, but then it happened again, this time so hard that it made me take a step forward.  Lola always used to nudge me when I was upset, and I felt a great sense of peace, knowing she was still there.  Sometime later, perhaps a few days, OH and I heard an almighty crash in kitchen.  Lola's bowl was rolling across the floor.  Now this could be explained away by saying it had just fallen of the shelf after being stacked precariously, but it was put at the back of a shelf, not stacked on anything and with stacks of crockery in front of it.  This bowl had somehow jumped over the crockery without moving a single cup or saucer.  While it gave us comfort knowing Lola was there, I felt sad that she felt she couldn't move on, so I went out to her grave and told her that while we loved and missed her, we would be ok, and she could leave us if she wished to do so.  We never felt her presence again, which I felt sad about for a long time  

That last one makes me sound a bit mad, but I don't really care!  I can't explain what happened in that house, not sure I even fully believe in ghosts, but strange things happened that can't be explained.


----------



## Horses2222 (29 October 2015)

Feeling hairs on my arms on these stories! With hubby & kids in bed just lamp on kept just hearing my letterbox go after reading these not wanting to check after 10 mins its annoying me only to check its the cat in the kitchen bin!


----------



## Spilletta (29 October 2015)

Horses2222 its the cat in the kitchen bin![/QUOTE said:
			
		


 

ETA Sorry - am messing up the quoting on my phone... But it did make me laugh!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Harlequin_ (29 October 2015)

I love these, keep them coming!

I have a few paranormal or spooky stories to tell. The first one is about a pony called Willow who taught me to ride as a child. I rode her every weekend without fail and absolutely adored her. One day, mid week sometime, I suddenly burst into tears and felt completely lost and heartbroken. I couldn't explain it but felt empty. When I went to Dad's that weekend, he sat me down and said 'I need to tell you something.. ' and before he could continue I replied 'Willow died, didn't she?' to which he nodded and said 'how did you know?' and all I could say was 'I just knew.' I could never explain that one.

A human experience; I moved house 11 years ago and started seeing a young lady sitting in my bedroom and walking across the landing. She wore a long, Victorian style dress, shoulder-length blonde hair and a really pretty smile. I'd often lay in bed and see her sitting at my desk looking at me and smiling. She didn't bother me, I always found her a comfort. Later, i found her walking across the landing and into the bathroom. I started talking to her whenever she appeared but she didn't reply. 
As I got older, she didn't appear as much so I started to question whether she was in my head or not.
A couple of years after my sightings, my brother went downstairs to get a midnight snack. To do this, he had to walk past my room (I always had my door open) and get down the stairs. I woke up the next morning and found my brother and mom talking. They proceeded to tell me that Adam had seen a young lady (matching my description) sat next to my bed watching me and smiling.
And recently, my mom was watching tele in her room when she suddenly shot out and dashed into my room to tell me that the lady had sat on the bed with her - she felt the bed go down and the covers were disturbed - and when mom looked she disappeared. Never did find out who she was...


----------



## nuttychestnut (29 October 2015)

Some very interesting stories 
Just one/two for you. 
I had to let my pony go very suddenly so didn't to say bye how I would have wanted. Lost her in the evening. Next morning I was at the yard sorting out my other horse and as clear as day I heard her whinny, I thought I it was just wishful thinking and continued to on my way. She then whinnied again, to which my friend looked at me and said yes I heard her. There wasn't a single horse in at the time and we all know our horses' whinny. I'm sure it was her way of saying goodbye. 
2nd story which I don't think it ghost related but freaked me out non the less. Last week I was having a very normal dream (just making sandwiches and speaking the other half!lol!) I turned over and whilst half asleep thought I saw an intruder in my bedroom. Cue me screaming the house down!! The OH tried to calm me down and said that there wasn't anyone there. Whilst I was screaming and crying convinced there was a fully dressed man in front of me, I could see him turn, look at me and laugh. Lights went on and he disappeared. But I could see him clear as day! Funny what your brain can do!!


----------



## NZJenny (30 October 2015)

My horses are kept near the coast and one of my favourite rides is along the edge of the lagoon.  It was a well known route for Maori who would travel up and down the coast to gather sea food.

Every horse I have ever ridden along that track becomes incredibly spooky on a particular stretch that is about 200 metres long.  I have ridden five different horses along that track and spoken to other riders who have all had the same problem - I used to joke about the taniwha in the lagoon.  One couple were English and joked about the ghosts sitting on the road markers (which apparently happens in the UK).

However, about three years ago I got talking to one of the old time locals and he told me that there is a Maori burial ground just over the fence from that spot.  So ghosts yes, but very New Zealand ones.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 October 2015)

Nessa4 said:



			Not horsey but.... have just spent 20 mins looking for my car keys (not on the hook I *always* keep it on), including completely emptying  my handbag.  In the end I stood in the middle of the room and said, loudly,  "Please put them back Geoff, I've got to go to Fat Club".  Lo and behold, the damn thing turned up on top of my handbag.  Couldn't possibly have missed them earlier.  This happens a lot and I always have to appeal to Geoff.  He was my Husband, and died nearly 5 years ago.  He always had a warped sense of humour.

ETA  I do find it quite comforting to still have him around - and he actually spoke to me when I was ruminating about buying a horse 3 years ago encouraging me to go ahead.  Despite the fact that he was terrified of horses when alive!!
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's it!   I always asked my pest to give whatever was missing back and stop messing me about and I would find them, usually somewhere I had already searched very thoroughly, soon after.


----------



## minigammo (30 October 2015)

Back in Jan of this year I was given my beautiful mare by a close friend.. Fast forward to may this year I had a phone call late one the Sunday night from my other friend saying my horse friend had passed away..
a few weeks later I was busy, trying to keep busy at the yard and as I was rushing in and out of the stable I wasn't looking where I was going and thought I almost ran into someone 
so I apologised and carried on. 
my mare wouldn't settle in her stable so I moved her across the yard, last week I went back to her old stable to collect the last of her things and felt like someone was behind me. I said hi and turned around and no one was there.. 

When I got home I told my hubby about it... Today he has called me at work to say he was showing a lad he works with pics of the stable and told him my experiences... his colleague asked who the young lady was standing by the stable door...


----------



## Patchworkpony (30 October 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			I would find them, usually somewhere I had already searched very thoroughly, soon after.
		
Click to expand...

 That's exactly how it was with us. It must be something they are taught in ghost school!


----------



## ShadowHunter (30 October 2015)

Not horsey but another animal coming to say goodbye one.
I lost my three guinea pigs all very suddenly earlier this year in a tragic incident. For weeks afterwards whenever i went into the barn, where i kept them, to see to my rabbits i could hear them squeaking like they also used too. They've stopped now but i was adamant that i could hear them. 

Another one was a ghost living in my old boarding school. I didn't board but a few did and reported hearing noises and sometimes seeing her in the oldest part of the school. She got the name of 'the white lady' and was often said to have slammed doors and appeared in mirrors.


----------



## Old Bat (30 October 2015)

I've been very polite and got out of the way of a presence which was squeezing past me in a corridor where I was drying my hair, didn't see anyone but felt someone brush past me and the floorboards flex as they would do if someone walked by.

I've also been a guest at a dinner in a cornish farmhouse, spotted a small tabby cat mooching out of the living room, around the table and towards the back of my chair. I turned and bent to stroke it as it went by...no cat. That quietly freaked me, the host asked why I'd gone pale so I told her. She then told us that renting the farmhouse had been her biggest mistake as she had since found that the previous owners had sadly been a murder and suicide case, the husband had also shot the cat before turning the gun on himself. So sad.

I regularly smell fresh poo in an empty stable which is my homebred filly who had to be pts at 5 years old. Its always when the other horses are out in the fields, she was an attention seeking madam and still does this some 10 years on!

All our rescue greyhounds and lurchers have visited after their deaths, usually from about 4 days afterwards. The drift by windows or curl up in front of the fire for a bit. they usually move on after a few weeks but I still see Freddie every so often from 5 years ago. Very comforting!


----------



## fatpiggy (30 October 2015)

What I always find very interesting about this and other stories, despite what the nay-sayers and "experts" say, we are just ordinary people with nothing to gain by recounting our experiences, in fact we generally just get laughed at and insulted. We can't all be hallucinating, fantasists, attention-seekers, liars, plain stupid.


----------



## Annagain (30 October 2015)

ShadowHunter said:



			Another one was a ghost living in my old boarding school. I didn't board but a few did and reported hearing noises and sometimes seeing her in the oldest part of the school. She got the name of 'the white lady' and was often said to have slammed doors and appeared in mirrors.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that just a typical boarding school myth aimed at scaring the new kids? I didn't go to boarding school, but the "black nun" is infamous (even to this day, I'm told) at the school camp I went to as a child. The sister camp was apparently haunted by the "drunk monk". I thought it was very convenient there was a nun in one and a monk in the other!


----------



## Elbie (30 October 2015)

Optimissteeq said:



			I tried to take the Great Dane with me, but he wouldn't budge, so instead I held the Yorkie out in front of me and open the lounge door...to find nothing there.
		
Click to expand...

This just nearly made me choke on my pineapple! TBH I probably would do the same thing but it made me chuckle thinking of someone brandashing a yorkie as a weapon! ATTACK!


----------



## aintgotnohay (30 October 2015)

there was an old stableblock in shenstone,nr lichfield on court drive.it has since been converted to houses.there was an old farmworker in a smock who wondered around there.id seen him on many occassions.i did actually rip my coat first time i saw him by going through a barbed wire fence.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 October 2015)

I really envy you lucky people who have had glimpses of your loved and lost animals.  Today is the third anniversary of the death of my beautiful old mare but I have never had so much as a sign, and we were so close. The day after she had gone I went for a walk down a local canal towpath. I was crying and hoping beyond hope that I would glimpse her out of the corner of my eye, and I called and called to her, but nothing...


----------



## Optimissteeq (30 October 2015)

Elbie said:



			This just nearly made me choke on my pineapple! TBH I probably would do the same thing but it made me chuckle thinking of someone brandashing a yorkie as a weapon! ATTACK!
		
Click to expand...

I was pooping my pants to be honest but IIRC the Yorkie was braver than the Great Dane, so much so that I think your pineapple may have been of more use than the GD


----------



## lrw0250 (30 October 2015)

I told the one about the ghost pulling my hair on the other spooky tales thread but just remembered another one. 

When we were younger my sister and I would be sent to our grandparents spooky old house for babysitting if my parents had a night out. We used to sleep in a little room at the back of the house that had been my mums when she was growing up. On a number of occasions one of us had bad dreams about a tall man in old fashioned clothes including top hat who would walk out of the the wardrobe i.e through the closed door. We were always told we were just imagining it or dreaming or making it up to scare the other one. 

I brought it up one day as a teenager when my gran died and mentioned our funny games scaring each other with the spooky man. At which point my mum admitted that she has seen him as a kid too and just didn't say anything when we were small so it wouldn't scare us....


----------



## aintgotnohay (30 October 2015)

dog related.old scottish terrier pts in 2013.a 5 ft flourescent light fell out of holder and smashed to floor,my other dogs howling at night,westie who he was close to staring at spots where he used to sit,one poodle in labour once dug and dug on his spot behind the sofa,bad breath smells and frequent noises of a dog like him running up stairs.bought a new scottie on 6th of september this year something made me look at old boys vac.card and it was 6th september 2001 i got him! new scotty jumps on sofa and sits exactly how old one sits.the howling started up again.had pet pyshic here.she told me he still here in spirit wont move over as his time was not yet up and to get rid of presnt boyfriend cos hed hurt me.he did aswell.we know old dog still here....


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

Luci07 said:



			Its not horsey but when my little dog died, my flatmate and I would see her in our flat, in the mirrors waiting for us. In broad daylight. RIP Jazz..

I was brought up in a big Tudor house so plenty of history. We did have a real issue with a woman walking into peoples bedroom and waking them up, always happened to the au pairs! my mother would get the blame but then it would happen when she wasn't there..

and had a conversation, again in broad daylight, in offices above Leicester square. Lady who ran the agency was a spiritualist. She told us about our guardians. Nothing resonated till we went home and checked with our families. Mine was a man, with an erect bearing, possibility ex military, wearing a 3 piece brown suit and constantly checking a pocket watch.

My grandfather was a professional soldier, ending up as an acting Brigadier in WW2. He died before I was born and was buried in a 3 piece brown suit. The checking of the pocket watch was a special habit of his and my aunt had that watch. I had no idea about this as the only photos were those showing him in as young man in his uniform...
		
Click to expand...

This for some reason reminded me of someone who told me that we have guardians... I'm slightly purturbed!


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

Irish gal said:



			This isn't about horses, it's about the land and the belief in this country about the dangers of upsetting fairy forts. These are circular formations dotted across the land, often bordered by thick hedgerows and trees. There's a big fear that any disrespect shown, or interference with, will bring severe bad luck or often death.

About 20 years ago a crew constructing a motorway in Clare were tasked with clearing a fort to make way for the road. Nobody wanted to do it and finally the two newest men were pressurised on pain of losing their jobs. They cleared the fort and that weekend both were killed in separate and inexplicable car accidents. A property developer in Kerry who knocked a fort had his newborn baby and young child die in seperate freak accidents the following week. There are many similar stories.

I have heard stories from farmers about those who tried to clear a fort, changing their minds. Commonly a fort is approached by a digger but as it draws near it cuts out for no reason and that's enough to make them revise their plans.

In 1999 the building of a major motorway from Limerick to Galway was delayed when locals protested that a very important fairy tree might be compromised by the project. The hawthorne at Latoon was reputed to be the meeting place for the fairies of Munster, where they met before travelling on to do battle with the fairies of Connaught. A local folklorist put in an objection to the council and said: "They would be vexed by the removal of their bush and when they are vexed they have no mercy." 

Here is the bush today surrounded by a protective barrier:http://www.irelandinpicture.net/2010/04/fairy-tree-that-delayed-motorway-ennis.html

Click to expand...

This reminds me about folklore in Penang that came true... oh how gruesome and very scary!!!


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

FFAQ said:



			Great thread!

The other 'spooky' thing that has happened to me is that I've felt the presence of my old mare a couple of times.  She was PTS about 4 years ago, and whenever I get down to 2 horses (my lovely shire died 6 months after she did) another elderly horse always turns up in desperate need of a home.  I feel sure she's sending them to me.  That sounds ridiculous even to my own ears, but I never feel the presence of any of the other animals I've lost.  I'm always a bit sceptical when people claim such things, but I do feel that she is sending horses my way!
		
Click to expand...

This has just struck a chord...


----------



## asommerville (30 October 2015)

We used to live in an old farmhouse, there were a few things at happened that I put down to my imagination at first, I was in a room at the top of the house with one set of stairs to my room only.  A few nights I woke up to see loads of flashing lights in the room, there were blackout blinds in place, the room was always freezing and I used to say it was blowing a gale in there, it felt like there was a whirlwind sometimes!  

I stayed away with my bf and came back once to hear my mum and brother talking about the night before, my mum was in the loo (at the bottom of the stairs under my room) and heard someone walking up the stairs, across my room and ending in the cupboard.  It wasn't until she mentioned it that my brother said the same thing had happened to him, he had actually gone upstairs and checked the cupboard and there was nothing there.

When we moved out my dad went into the room to check it was empty, he walked in and someone said 'hello' he said he left the house quite quickly after that!

As an aside I had my horse pts a month ago, I was desperate to know he was ok, as you are and asked him to give me a sign.  The night he was pts the sky was the most amazing, beautiful display of orange and red, I've never seen anything like it - I think it was him.  My friend sent me a picture of the sky over his field and there is he shape of a horses head in the clouds, it's the most amazing thing I've ever seen.  I heard him too the next day when I went to get my mare, I miss him more than anything


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

Nessa4 said:



			Not horsey but.... have just spent 20 mins looking for my car keys (not on the hook I *always* keep it on), including completely emptying  my handbag.  In the end I stood in the middle of the room and said, loudly,  "Please put them back Geoff, I've got to go to Fat Club".  Lo and behold, the damn thing turned up on top of my handbag.  Couldn't possibly have missed them earlier.  This happens a lot and I always have to appeal to Geoff.  He was my Husband, and died nearly 5 years ago.  He always had a warped sense of humour.

ETA  I do find it quite comforting to still have him around - and he actually spoke to me when I was ruminating about buying a horse 3 years ago encouraging me to go ahead.  Despite the fact that he was terrified of horses when alive!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why but this made me go "awwwww"... I like Geoff.


----------



## rowan666 (30 October 2015)

I love all the stories of horses returning but it saddens me that non of my old horses have returned despite us still being on the same land, although our fields were very active in WW1 and the land infront of ours was actually an old Italian prisoner of war camp and whilst many think it feels very eerie I find it a wonderfully peaceful place but then I grew up playing there with my siblings so it's part of home to us, I have never felt or seen any past presence, we do however have a bloody annoying ghost in our house, who I always felt was a female but my 2yr old daughter who regularly chats away to it assures me it's a man!!? It takes things and never returns them, launched a full can of tuna off the kitchen worktop to the backdoor, nobody was in there we were all on the sofa (house is totally open plan) and one of those small tubs of valentine off the mantlepiece across the room spinning in the air like when you skim stones in a lake right infant of us and once pulled the radiator cover off the wall and rammed it in my foot (must of been having a bad day or maybe that was jst something of freak accident?) it also turns the TV over, volume up and down and winds the poor dog up so somewhat of a prankster rather than sinister


----------



## tallyho! (30 October 2015)

rowan666 said:



			I love all the stories of horses returning but it saddens me that non of my old horses have returned despite us still being on the same land, although our fields were very active in WW1 and the land infront of ours was actually an old Italian prisoner of war camp and whilst many think it feels very eerie I find it a wonderfully peaceful place but then I grew up playing there with my siblings so it's part of home to us, I have never felt or seen any past presence, we do however have a bloody annoying ghost in our house, who I always felt was a female but my 2yr old daughter who regularly chats away to it assures me it's a man!!? It takes things and never returns them, launched a full can of tuna off the kitchen worktop to the backdoor, nobody was in there we were all on the sofa (house is totally open plan) and one of those small tubs of valentine off the mantlepiece across the room spinning in the air like when you skim stones in a lake right infant of us and once pulled the radiator cover off the wall and rammed it in my foot (must of been having a bad day or maybe that was jst something of freak accident?) it also turns the TV over, volume up and down and winds the poor dog up so somewhat of a prankster rather than sinister
		
Click to expand...

What an annoying ghost! Talk about attention seeking!!Sounds like my friend s ghost.. she got so fed up one day she just shouted (on advice of another friend) "don't be afraid, I know you're there, don't worry you can go now, I'm looking after things here"... nothing since..


----------



## wench (30 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			This for some reason reminded me of someone who told me that we have guardians... I'm slightly purturbed!
		
Click to expand...

I was introduced to a physic in a pub couple of years ago. He came out with a load of stuff that was all correct.

He also said there was an old gentleman watching over me. Physic said he goes by the name william, but his name isn't william. My great grandfather was called john William, and for some unknown reason seemed to use William in old age


----------



## littleshetland (30 October 2015)

Oooh -good thread!  The ghostly 'lodger' who seems to inhabit my bedroom and bathroom has taken up turning the bathroom lights on (spotlights) in the middle of the night, which is very annoying - his (or hers) other activities include clumping up and down the landing and stairs, knocking  and tapping from the inside of the wardrobe.  When my kids were small they wouldn't go into the bathroom at all - and now they're grown up they'll only go in there if they really have to.  I've stopped finding it scary now, just more annoying at times.


----------



## Cobbytype (30 October 2015)

fatpiggy said:



			I really envy you lucky people who have had glimpses of your loved and lost animals.  Today is the third anniversary of the death of my beautiful old mare but I have never had so much as a sign, and we were so close. The day after she had gone I went for a walk down a local canal towpath. I was crying and hoping beyond hope that I would glimpse her out of the corner of my eye, and I called and called to her, but nothing...
		
Click to expand...

I feel the same too fatpiggy. All those years ago I saw the 'white thing' which, according to a villager, is a pony ghost, yet I've not seen my boy, who was the apple of my eye from the day he was born up until I lost him. There are just 2 little things that have happened since I lost him:

I'm sure I heard him do his 'food whicker' one day, about 2 months after I lost him. I was in the kitchen, which faces his stable and was making my way to the kitchen door to go out and feed the stray cat at the paddock, when I heard his distinct low 'dirty laugh'. My husband was with me and I automatically looked at him to see if he had heard it too, but he didn't react, so I kept quiet about it. 

The second thing is the outline of my horse's head that has appeared in the wood panel staining on the stable wall. It has his roman nose and the black spot in the corner of his mouth. The other panels on the walls are cut from the same wood, as they each have matching knot stains, but this one panel on the back wall has the horse's head shape. A similar thing happened on the wood panels at the back of the single bay to the field shelter which my boy used to use (there are two other bays that were used for storage). The wood stains in 'his' bay all looked like little animals - rabbits, deer, a bird, a frog... I mentioned it to my husband, who thought I was quite mad at imagining such a stupid thing. He went to look for himself, comparing the other 2 bays with my horse's field shelter bay... he was quite surprised and liked the deer the best Sadly, the field shelter animals are all but faded away now, but the horse's head in the stable remains.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (30 October 2015)

Cobbytype, I think your boy is still there for you.

I don't have anything animal related to tell, and I've posted about various experiences I've had before on here in previous threads, but someone further up said something about boundary stones or road signs... This has reminded me that our field neighbour says that on All Hallows' Eve a witch is seen crouched on top of a small boulder (this particular Boulder has a trig point bolt on it), I'd love to find out more about this!


----------



## squeakyknees (30 October 2015)

I have seen things that at the time seemed normal but reflecting afterwards were strange.Driving home one afternoon several years ago,lovely day,saw a girl on a horse,she was in a bikini top,flared jeans,bareback and riding a chestnut horse in a halter down a busy road.I waved at her as I slowed down and she smiled a lovely smile.I never saw her again or her horse.I later rented a field from a couple who's daughter had died from breast cancer too young and had kept her horses on the same field.I got to know a woman at work who's daughter had been friends with the girl who died so I told her about this girl and horse I had seen and asked her if this sounded like the girl and did she ride bareback with ño hat etc etc.She said yes.I do wonder now what I actua
lly saw,a time slip perhaps?
I was also riding with a friend,coming down an old track off the mountain,I live inSouth Mid Wales,and a sheepdog ran up to us barking so we stopped.An elderly man in old fashioned gear was walking up the track leading a pony with a child.The little girl had on a blue vevet jacket and hat,old fashioned jodphurs and just looked out of place and time.We both thought it was odd and we have both never seen them again or recognised the pony anywhere.Again,a timeslip perhaps?Oh,they did seem to walk past us with the dog!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 October 2015)

Parallel worlds sliding back and forth? I wonder if there are people from another time saying they saw the strangest lady on their hack!


----------



## Chottsy (31 October 2015)

Ooo really enjoying reading these, even though I am a massive scaredy cat normally! I don't have any experiences to add but the idea of a loved animal coming back is lovely. 

The only thing I do have to add was just before I left to go on my Gold DofE expedition about 6 years ago, I felt a real need to cuddle our family dog, rather than the normal stroke and quick cuddle before I left. That day I felt a real NEED to give her some love, despite my dad shouting at me from the car to hurry up. She was sadly put to sleep whilst I was away on my expedition. She gave the best cuddles as would wrap her head around your neck, so glad I chose to act on my instinct.

Not necessarily spooky, but on a number of occasions I've had random dreams, thought nothing of them or even told them to a friend and then had them happen in real life. They are normally completely meaningless moments of mundane things, but the feeling of having seen it before is a little weird. Yes it could be just deja vu, but on occasion I really remember having the dream.


----------



## Karran (31 October 2015)

Not horsey I'm afraid, but thought i'd join in.

For several years I worked in a building which was said to be haunted. In the 60's a man took this photo of our staircase, when it came back from being developed this was on it, despite it being empty at the time.







Lots of people have had spooky occurances there. There was a man who worked there shortly before I started who saw a woman walk into a closed room and then refused to work in there again.

While I was there, there was a lady who claimed to be psychic. She said there were several ghosts of children (the building had been a naval school for orphans) and the ghost of a dwarf - Jeffery who had been the pet and favourite of Queen Henrietta Maria - he was not a nice man apparently, either in life or death.

I had several odd experiences there, I stayed there for a halloween sleepover once and we had a "seance", the other end from the room where we did this had been decorated with lots of anamatronic things, doorbells that played "thriller" a maniquin that reacted to movement around him, things that cackled if you shook them etc.

Anyway, as we did the procedure they all went off at the same time, flashing and talking and making respective noises. Several people (thankfully not me!!) said that cold little hands were touching them. 
A couple of times that night, the light went on and off.

Another time I was sitting with a fellow walker talking, the last visitors had been admitted and we were waiting for the announcement to close up, we distinctly heard someone walk across the wooden floorboards but no one was in the room with us. We left that room pretty sharpish!

The House had originally been designed as a H shape and then enclosed in, the Orangery was at the back of the building. You could only really access it from a staircase unless you had a key to let you out, across the walkway (an old disused road) and then into the main building.

As such it was quite isolated, and lonely as few visitors would find their way. I'd sit and read, do crosswords etc, and perhaps see 40 visitors a day.

My OH refused to visit me in there. He claimed that he couldn't breathe in there and once when walking around, he saw someone standing by a fireplace in one of the other rooms.

One day I was stood staring out of the fire escape door into the park. I became aware of a man stood behind me and thought a visitor had made their way down.

Eager for someone to talk to I turned around. The man was dressed in very old fashioned clothes. You know the kind you imagine Mr Darcy to ear? Tight trousers that end by the knee, and white stockings.

For some reason I took this as completely normal and went to say hello.

The man smiled and simply melted away....

I've had other experiences but nothing as odd as what I experienced in that house.


Sorry that got quite long!!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (31 October 2015)

Bump...( in the night!  )


----------



## tallyho! (31 October 2015)

Karran said:



			Not horsey I'm afraid, but thought i'd join in.

For several years I worked in a building which was said to be haunted. In the 60's a man took this photo of our staircase, when it came back from being developed this was on it, despite it being empty at the time.







Lots of people have had spooky occurances there. There was a man who worked there shortly before I started who saw a woman walk into a closed room and then refused to work in there again.

While I was there, there was a lady who claimed to be psychic. She said there were several ghosts of children (the building had been a naval school for orphans) and the ghost of a dwarf - Jeffery who had been the pet and favourite of Queen Henrietta Maria - he was not a nice man apparently, either in life or death.

I had several odd experiences there, I stayed there for a halloween sleepover once and we had a "seance", the other end from the room where we did this had been decorated with lots of anamatronic things, doorbells that played "thriller" a maniquin that reacted to movement around him, things that cackled if you shook them etc.

Anyway, as we did the procedure they all went off at the same time, flashing and talking and making respective noises. Several people (thankfully not me!!) said that cold little hands were touching them. 
A couple of times that night, the light went on and off.

Another time I was sitting with a fellow walker talking, the last visitors had been admitted and we were waiting for the announcement to close up, we distinctly heard someone walk across the wooden floorboards but no one was in the room with us. We left that room pretty sharpish!

The House had originally been designed as a H shape and then enclosed in, the Orangery was at the back of the building. You could only really access it from a staircase unless you had a key to let you out, across the walkway (an old disused road) and then into the main building.

As such it was quite isolated, and lonely as few visitors would find their way. I'd sit and read, do crosswords etc, and perhaps see 40 visitors a day.

My OH refused to visit me in there. He claimed that he couldn't breathe in there and once when walking around, he saw someone standing by a fireplace in one of the other rooms.

One day I was stood staring out of the fire escape door into the park. I became aware of a man stood behind me and thought a visitor had made their way down.

Eager for someone to talk to I turned around. The man was dressed in very old fashioned clothes. You know the kind you imagine Mr Darcy to ear? Tight trousers that end by the knee, and white stockings.

For some reason I took this as completely normal and went to say hello.

The man smiled and simply melted away....

I've had other experiences but nothing as odd as what I experienced in that house.


Sorry that got quite long!!
		
Click to expand...

Wow! I read this with the amazement of how brave you are... I'd have long gone at the merest squeak of a floorboard and would never have returned... I'm in some sort of paadox where, I find myself deeply interested in spooky stuff, yet utterly petrified at the thought of ever seeing a spectre with my own eyes.. (my friends horse was an exception as he didn't look like a ghost and I thought he was alive at the time!!).


----------



## Karran (31 October 2015)

tallyho! said:



			Wow! I read this with the amazement of how brave you are... I'd have long gone at the merest squeak of a floorboard and would never have returned... I'm in some sort of paadox where, I find myself deeply interested in spooky stuff, yet utterly petrified at the thought of ever seeing a spectre with my own eyes.. (my friends horse was an exception as he didn't look like a ghost and I thought he was alive at the time!!).
		
Click to expand...


Ha! To be honest, I tried not to think about it, I was only really scared the night of the halloween sleepover, I'd feel uneasy in myself in the Orangery but as long as I kept myself busy I'd not have time to think about anything there with me. The worst times were in the winter when you were in the dark and alone for that last hour before going home. I couldn't get the shutters closed quick enough!!  

I try to remain sceptical and scientific about these things but strange things have happened to me and the OH which make us wonder what is really going on out there. His Mother reckons that his dead Granddad saved him as a child, when we first moved in together we lived in a place where there was a ghost tabby cat and a man who wore a top hat (I never liked being in the flat alone) One time someone threw a heavy glass cocktail pitcher across our kitchen...

 That place always had a horrible air about it where as the building where I worked felt normal most of the time...


----------



## Gift Horse (31 October 2015)

Optimissteeq said:



			When I was a teenager I used to help out at a local(ish) riding school in return for free rides. The riding school was essentially the house, which was a converted church and some fields, one of which was fenced off to make an arena. The yard owner had 2 dogs, a Yorkshire Terrier and a Great Dane (odd mix I know)The yard was located high up on the Staffordshire Moolands so it often got foggy in the cooler months. 
One such foggy Saturday, the yard owner announced that they were going into town to get some provisions and would be about an hour or so. This meant leaving myself and another teenager girl behind to catch in five of the ponies, bring them into the paddock nearest to the house and tie them up to hitching posts to groom them ready for lessons later that day. Ponies were duly caught, and tied up with access to haynets, the fog had gotten a lot thicker, so much so that i couldn't see the other girl who was only a few feet away. As we walked away from the ponies to get the grooming kits, they started to neigh and fidget about,  but I couldn't see what was upsetting them. 'Maybe it's a ghost' said the other girl 'I've heard churches are haunted' and with that she ran into the house leaving me outside . Not being the bravest of souls, I followed with the intention of hiding behind the Great Dane in the lounge, but she hadn't beaten me to it.
Safely ensconced in the living room (me brandishing the Yorkshire Terrier), we could hear  movement outside of the house/church in the form of someone crunching on the gravel outside the window. Ponies were still being agitated outside but I wasn't going to go and look. Being teenage girls, we had, at this point, convinced ourselves that there was an evil spirit lurking outside in the fog. Things then got a little more hairy when we heard the big wooden front door of the church open and then footsteps approaching via the hallway and coming towards the living room where we were hiding behind the dogs. The dogs were now growling and all four of us were looking at the living room door when the footsteps stopped. The door stayed close and we heard no other noise other than the growling of the dogs. After a few minutes I was urged to go and open the door, so I tried to take the Great Dane with me, but he wouldn't budge, so instead I held the Yorkie out in front of me and open the lounge door...to find nothing there.
We were actually so scared, that we stayed in the lounge until the yard owner returned and found us cowering on the sofa. The yard owner did suspect the house was haunted as there had been some unexplained 'happenings' since they had moved in, but nothing sinister so she was happy to share her house with the 'spirit'. She was rather bemused to find us behaving like a couple of scaredy cats and pulled our legs relentlessly for several week afterwards.
I am not sure if I actually believe in ghosts, but I can't explain what happened that day.
		
Click to expand...

I would love to know where in the Moorlands? I have been racking my brains -  high up? Grindon, Butterton, Morridge, Flash, Sheen?


----------



## Gift Horse (31 October 2015)

Sukistokes2 said:



			Bump...( in the night!  )
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## lrw0250 (31 October 2015)

A boy I went to school with had what his family called the "ghost" room in their house. It was off the landing at the very top of their stairs and was basically a little locked door and a cobweb covered window which was over the middle of the stairwell. They didn't  have a key for the door and it was impossible to see in the window because of the lean out over the gap, the cobwebs and the dark on the other side. The whole time they had lived there they had never been in the room and had no inclination to find out what was behind the door. Not sure I could live there not knowing what was in there myself but it was very creepy!


----------



## Spilletta (31 October 2015)

lrw0250 said:



			A boy I went to school with had what his family called the "ghost" room in their house. It was off the landing at the very top of their stairs and was basically a little locked door and a cobweb covered window which was over the middle of the stairwell. They didn't  have a key for the door and it was impossible to see in the window because of the lean out over the gap, the cobwebs and the dark on the other side. The whole time they had lived there they had never been in the room and had no inclination to find out what was behind the door. Not sure I could live there not knowing what was in there myself but it was very creepy!
		
Click to expand...

There's no way I could have lived there without getting in a locksmith to open that door! 

Tallyho! - I'm like you in that I'm fascinated with all this stuff, but not sure how I would cope with anything properly happening to me. I am a very logical and practical person, and am sure some things could be explained away. But, as someone else said earlier in this thread, there are just too many down to earth, clear-thinking folks that have nothing to achieve by relating their experiences. 

It may be that once we pass, that's it, but I prefer to think there's a bit more afterwards if we want it/need it. Having said that, if every creature that ever walked on this earth stayed to haunt it, it would be very crowded!


----------



## liz4949 (31 October 2015)

What a great thread.
 I lived in an old haunted farmhouse for years and got used to doors rattling, lights turning on, sound of dogs pattering around - when we never let our dogs in the house - and so on. One morning many years ago I was going cubbing early with a friend. She had stabled her horse overnight with us and got up before me to get her horse ready. When I went out to do my horse she asked what I had been doing.
She had just spoken to a person walking around the horses wearing an old fashioned long white riding mac. She was pretty spooked when I said that I'd only just walked out to the yard and there were only the two of us there.
Actually so much happened there I could write a book about that house I think!


----------



## BlackRider (1 November 2015)

I was once driving to the stables, along a narrow country lane, and as I was approaching a blind bend, a male voice shouted "slow down", I slammed on in shock (as there was only me in the car), and another car came flying round the corner towards me on my side of the road...

thank you to whoever was looking out for me that day..


----------



## Feival (1 November 2015)

On new years eve 2011 my Grandma passed away peacefully in her sleep, in the 'breakfast room' of my house, where we had put a bed for her as she was very poorly and couldn't walk with out aid etc. My friends stayed over the following summer to sit as we where at a family wedding and stayed overnight. Both my friends saw grandma sitting in our front room with a big welcoming smile on her face, whilst they where here. One of them had not met her before she passed so was freaked out, the other had and explained who it was to him. I haven't seen her, but I do feel her around me and have dreamt of her on the eve of her anniversary, almost as though she is letting me know she's watching over me. She was my best friend and when I was young I made her promise to never leave me. It seems she I keeping her promise.


----------



## soulfull (1 November 2015)

I lost my 15yr old daughter and she had been the horsey one.  But I was left with her Welsh Cob to look after and got the bug big style.  About 3 yrs later he went lame and I bought another one. Putting her lad on loan to someone who only wanted to hack
obviously I was a little worried what she would think but I so desperately wanted to do more. 
The first night I had him i had a very vivid dream that she was at the stables with my new horse.  Brushing and petting him she had another young girl with her and I could see her face clearly,  but I know I had never seen her before. 
.  I can remember saying "don't you dare ride him"  
of course later I felt quite guilty for saying it


----------



## fatpiggy (2 November 2015)

Karran said:



			Not horsey I'm afraid, but thought i'd join in.

For several years I worked in a building which was said to be haunted. In the 60's a man took this photo of our staircase, when it came back from being developed this was on it, despite it being empty at the time.







Lots of people have had spooky occurances there. There was a man who worked there shortly before I started who saw a woman walk into a closed room and then refused to work in there again.

While I was there, there was a lady who claimed to be psychic. She said there were several ghosts of children (the building had been a naval school for orphans) and the ghost of a dwarf - Jeffery who had been the pet and favourite of Queen Henrietta Maria - he was not a nice man apparently, either in life or death.

I had several odd experiences there, I stayed there for a halloween sleepover once and we had a "seance", the other end from the room where we did this had been decorated with lots of anamatronic things, doorbells that played "thriller" a maniquin that reacted to movement around him, things that cackled if you shook them etc.

Anyway, as we did the procedure they all went off at the same time, flashing and talking and making respective noises. Several people (thankfully not me!!) said that cold little hands were touching them. 
A couple of times that night, the light went on and off.

Another time I was sitting with a fellow walker talking, the last visitors had been admitted and we were waiting for the announcement to close up, we distinctly heard someone walk across the wooden floorboards but no one was in the room with us. We left that room pretty sharpish!

The House had originally been designed as a H shape and then enclosed in, the Orangery was at the back of the building. You could only really access it from a staircase unless you had a key to let you out, across the walkway (an old disused road) and then into the main building.

As such it was quite isolated, and lonely as few visitors would find their way. I'd sit and read, do crosswords etc, and perhaps see 40 visitors a day.

My OH refused to visit me in there. He claimed that he couldn't breathe in there and once when walking around, he saw someone standing by a fireplace in one of the other rooms.

One day I was stood staring out of the fire escape door into the park. I became aware of a man stood behind me and thought a visitor had made their way down.

Eager for someone to talk to I turned around. The man was dressed in very old fashioned clothes. You know the kind you imagine Mr Darcy to ear? Tight trousers that end by the knee, and white stockings.

For some reason I took this as completely normal and went to say hello.

The man smiled and simply melted away....

I've had other experiences but nothing as odd as what I experienced in that house.


Sorry that got quite long!!
		
Click to expand...


You were lucky to work in that lovely old building. The photo I'm afraid has long been known to be a fake - it is simply a very long exposure of one person walking up the stairs and by the way the person overlays himself, you get the effect of a cowled monk.  However, although it is fake, it is believed to be accidental and the person walking up the stairs was a member of staff at the time and just wasn't seen by the photographer.


----------



## Karran (2 November 2015)

This is very true  I - as said like to try and stay sensible about these things - but felt it worth adding to the story. I don't believe that there's a monk or whatever its supposed to be going up the stairs as the building was never used for that.
To the best of my knowledge that photo has never been truely debunked though but it is entirely possible that as you say its a problem with exposure or during development. 

I like to think that the footsteps we heard were just the sounds of wood expanding and contracting, and I'm sure its just as easy to put it down to overactive imaginations me seeing someone.

I don't know what set off the gadgets, and I don't know why lots of visitors came saying someone had poked them or they'd seen/heard children in empty rooms. 

Either way its a nice spooky story for Halloween


----------



## FemelleReynard (2 November 2015)

I don&#8217;t have a horsey ghost story but I have had a few weird goings on. I used to babysit for a couple with 2 young daughters who lived in a very old house. When I first used to go there, I&#8217;d often feel uncomfortable in this one living room but nothing much came of it. A few months later the couple added a massive extension to the house which was built on an area that used to be there garden. One night, fairly late, I heard as clear as day a child laughing from the kitchen (which was now open plan with the room that I used to feel uncomfortable in) which was the next room along from where I was sitting. I got up and went upstairs to tell the children off for getting out of bed late and playing to find them both sound asleep. I was massively freaked out by this and had no explanation of it because I knew I had heard a child. I babysat there quite regularly and after this more things kept happening &#8211; I&#8217;d hear the laughing, toys would suddenly burst into life and start making noise, and interestingly, the baby that I looked after would often wake up crying and then she&#8217;d suddenly start laughing as if someone was comforting her, before I&#8217;d had a chance to reach her. It used to really freak me out and I began to really dread the couple asking me to babysit for them.  Eventually, I spoke to the lady who owned the house about this and she&#8217;d experienced similar things but hadn&#8217;t mentioned it to me in case it scared me! Anyway, she&#8217;d done some research and had found out that a young child had died in the house many years ago and was supposedly buried under the area where they&#8217;d built the extension. We realised that this had obviously disturbed the child and she now came back to play and get up to mischief. For some reason, this comforted me a bit as I realised she wasn&#8217;t there to scare me or do anything bad, so I learnt to live with it. The child would often come back to play when I was there and sometimes she&#8217;d get a bit too much and I&#8217;d just say &#8216;come on now it&#8217;s late, go to bed&#8217; and it would quieten down. The lady who owned the house would also turn the spare bed back and tell her to go to bed (when she was really playing up) and again, she would and the weird things would stop. I think the spirit was always there in the room I used to feel weird in, but she never truly came out until the extension went up. I also never seen the child, but the presence was definitely there and I swear to this day that I heard a proper child&#8217;s laugh that first night I heard her. 
In a separate story, my mum used to rent a yard at an old farm where the farmer&#8217;s daughter had been into horses but had died in a tragic accident. There were 3 stables in the yard that had specifically been the daughter&#8217;s that she&#8217;d painted with murals of her horses. My mum said any time she put horses in these stables they would never settle and would just pace around all night so eventually she stopped using them. The yard also had 2 tackrooms, one which was the daughters and a general yard one. The daughters tack room hadn&#8217;t been touched since the day she died and if anyone ever went in there, rosettes would randomly fall of the board and tack would be moved around from a different place it last was. A friend of my mum&#8217;s was driving up the long drive approaching the yard one day and seen a girl walking across the yard. When she seen my mum she asked who was with her and my mum was confused as she was there alone. After some digging, they found out the girl that mum&#8217;s friend had seen had been the farmer&#8217;s daughter who died. She used to wear green hunter wellies, jeans and a bomber jacket apparently, and was seen a few times just wandering around. In the end, they stopped using any of her stuff as weird things would happen and she was obviously telling them that she didn&#8217;t want it using, which I think is quite fair enough!

My final ghost story is from a place I used to work. It was an old coaching inn which was now a pub and hotel. There was a picture in the bar of the original landlord of the coaching in which was screwed to the wall. Apparently, in the past, every time that this picture had been moved, the hotel had either suffered a fire or had flooded, and so much was this threat, that the picture was now permanently screwed to the wall, never to be moved again. In the small holding kitchen on the first floor of the building, we&#8217;d often have bread rolls jumping out of a box and landing on the floor, cutlery dropping on to the floor and stuff just generally being moved around and thrown down. I didn&#8217;t work there long but the staff that had been there a long time had lots of spooky tales to tell. The place is actually also a famous Leicestershire ghost haunt, and if you look up the Three Swans Hotel in Market Harborough, there are lots of spooky tales to be read about it.


----------



## Echo24 (8 November 2015)

Some lovely spooky stories!

I don't have any horsey ones to share but I used to work in kennels and I used to experience all sorts of ghostly going ons during my Sunday evening shift. We would feed the dogs at 5pm and once we feed them, we close the blocks, have a tea break and come back to put them out for their last toilet break before we left at 9:30pm. Each block is a long corridor with kennels one side and doors opposite. We have a heavy metal gate half way down the corridor we always pull shut in case the dogs get out at night and you have to pull the latch up and secure it. One night after my tea break I found the gate wide open, despite remembering distinctly I had shut it as I always double check the kennels before I have my break. I asked my work friends if they had check on my dogs and no one had been in!

One of my colleagues was doing the evening shift and had gone out into the pen to clean up after a dog. When she tried to open the door to get back in, it had been locked so she had to walk out and all the way round to the front door to get back in. She asked another work friend why she had locked her out and she said she hadn't been in her block of kennels! Again, the latch on the doors are the ones where you physically have to pull across and push up to lock!

One night I was rushing around with the dogs and when I looked down to the fire exit door at the end of the corridor I saw someone with blonde hair and a blue uniform walk past. My colleague is also blonde and when I finished for the night, I asked her had she done the night walk, where we walk round to check no dogs have been left out and all the doors are shut. She says she hadn't finished yet, but I swear I saw someone walk past the fire exit door! However, when you walk past it outside, the security light always comes on and I did wonder how she managed to walk past without setting it off

Lastle, I used to also experience dreams which would come true a few months later, a bit like a premonition. It was never anything interesting but I would have the distinct feeling this had happened before. I used to get them a lot when I was younger but as I got older, I would experience something where I expect something to happen but it never does. The most recent one was in the kitchen preparing dinner with my OH and I recall seeing it happen before and a bowl should fall out of the cupboard when my OH opens it. I stand and watch him and he opens it but nothing falls out! It's so weird!


----------



## Griffin (31 October 2020)

Despite my Grinch-like opinion of trick or treating, I love a spooky story. I remember this thread from years ago and thought it might be worth resurrecting for Halloween.


----------



## TheOldTrout (31 October 2020)

Cobbytype said:



			Lincolnshire.
		
Click to expand...

Very attractive-looking village.


----------



## tallyho! (31 October 2020)

You are never going to believe this but.... my friend happened to move into my Grandma & Grandad's old house and guess who's there???? 


My Grandma. I've been told she's a blithe spirit and often tries to help with the lights and energy saving! Sounds like her.


----------

